# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական մրցույթ՝ նկարի հիման վրա

## ivy

Փորձենք համատեղ ուժերով մի _նկար_ագրություն անել։
Էսպիսի մի պատկեր․




Առաջադրանքը հետևյալն է։ 
Գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն՝ ներկայացված նկարի հիման վրա։ Ծավալը, սյուժեն ու ժանրը մնում են հեղինակի ընտրությանը։ Ներկայացված պատկերը պիտի ինչ-որ ձևով արտացոլվի ստեղծագործության մեջ։ Թե ինչպես՝ ամեն մեկն ինքն է որոշում։
Աշխատանքները պետք է վերնագրված լինեն։
Պատրաստի ստեղծագործությունները կարող եք ուղարկել ինձ ակումբային նամակագրության միջոցով կամ էլ ի-մեյլով՝ iparika(at)gmail(dot)com հասցեին։
Վերջնաժամկետը *դեկտեմբերի 4*-ն է՝ մինչև օրվա ավարտը։ 
Քվեարկությունը կբացվի հաջորդ օրը․ աշխատանքները կդրվեն՝ առանց հեղինակների անունների։

Մաղթում եմ բոլորին հաճելի ստեղծագործական օրեր։

----------

Arpine (02.12.2017), boooooooom (24.11.2017), Enna Adoly (26.11.2017), LisBeth (23.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (23.11.2017), Sambitbaba (23.11.2017), Smokie (25.11.2017), Աթեիստ (24.11.2017), Արամ (24.11.2017), Արէա (23.11.2017), Գաղթական (23.11.2017), Նիկեա (23.11.2017)

----------


## ivy

*4273*

- Տեսա՞ր:
- Հե՛տ տուր։
Սենյակի կենտրոնում եռաչափ պատկերները սկսեցին շարժվել հակառակ ուղղությամբ։
- Սպասի՛ր։
Պատկերներն արձանացան։ Կենտրոնում հաղորդավարուհին էր՝ ձեռքին թղթի կտոր։ Ճանաչողական հաղորդում էր նախասինգուլյարության դարաշրջանի մարդկանց կյանքի մասին։
- Մեծացրու ձեռքի նկարը։
Բացվող պատուհանում խամրած լուսանկար էր. մորուքավոր տղամարդ, երեխա և դրոիդ։
- Ի՜...,- ձգեց Խարը, հարցական նայելով եղբորը։
- 4270,- անսպասելիությունից խզված ձայնով արտաբերեց Սատը, ապարդյուն փորձելով համակցել փաստերը։
- 3 տարի առաջ։
- Հա,- կրկին հայացքը նետեց հաղորդման գլխագրին. «Դոտտայի ինստիտուտի հնէաբանների խումբը հայտնաբերել է զարմանալիորեն լավ պահպանված 2361-ամյա լուսանկար»։
- Հը՛,- Խարը միտք էլ չուներ Սատին հանգիստ թողնելու։
- Ախր..., բանը...,- չէ, չէր ստացվում, չի բռնում իրար հետ,- ախր երեք տարի առաջ պապայի հետ որ գնացինք Երկիր, գնացինք հնադարյան ապրելակերպի թանգարան, պապան երկար ականջներով մի ծիծաղելի դրոիդ էր առել, ինձ էլ նստացրել էր վրան։ Մի բաժին մտանք, լուսանկարչատուն էր, ինչ էր. պապան ասում էր շատ առաջ մարդիկ էսպիսի տեղերում նկարվում էին։ Պապան մի տախտակի կտորի վրա կավիճով տարեթիվը գրեց, մի քիչ կանգնեցինք ու դուրս եկանք։ Հիմա էդ նույն սենյակն է էս լուսանկարի մեջ, էն՝ պապան, էն՝ դրոիդը, էն՝ 4270-ը, էն էլ ես։
- Տեսնում եմ, որ դու ես, բայց ի՞նչ 2300 տարի։
- Դե, ես էլ եմ ուզում հասկանալ, թե ինչ 2300 տարի։ 3 տարի առաջ էր։
- Պապային հարցնենք։
- Քնած է, ասեց չանհանգստացնեք։
- Արի,- Խարը, Սատի ձեռքից քաշելով, աստիճաններով վազելով բարձրացավ երկրորդ հարկ։
- Պա՛պ,- կիսաբաց դռան արանքից գլուխը ներս խցկելով կանչեց Խարը,- պա՛պ։
- Ը՞։
- Պապա՛։
- Հը՞։
- Պապ, տես Սատն ի՞նչ է ասում։
Խարը եղբորը հրեց դռնից ներս, ինքն առաջվա նման մնալով միջանցքում։
- Ի՞նչ։
- Ըըը...
- Ի՞նչ, այ տղա։
- Պապ, հիշո՞ւմ ես, որ գնացել էինք Երկիր։
- Հետո՞։
- Հետո, բանը... Խար, մի հատ կմիացնե՞ս։
- Հիմա,- սենյակում հայտնվեց լուսանկարով պատուհանը։
- Պապ, նայի։
Հայրը դանդաղ բացեց ձախ աչքը, նայեց նկարին, ծանր նստեց անկողնում, բացեց աջ աչքը, գլուխը թեքեց Սատի կողմը։
- Հետո՞։
- Նկարը...
- Հետո՞,- հոր դեմքը հետզհետե ընդունում էր լուսանկարում պատկերված տղամարդու դեմքի արտահայտությունը։
- Մենք ենք։
- Ի՞նչն ենք մենք։
- Նկարում մենք ենք, պապ, հիշո՞ւմ ես, որ գնացինք թանգարան, դու էլ 4270 գրեցիր, որ տեսնես հին կավիճները ոնց էին գրում։ Դրոիդը, ես, վերարկուս, դու, ես...
- Խա՛ր,- հոր դեմքն արդեն չէր տարբերվում լուսանկարից,- Խա՛ր, եղբորդ վերցրու ու կորեք էստեղից, քանի վեր չեմ կացել, շան լակոտներ։
- Պա՜պ, ախր մենք ենք, էն դրոիդը, էն էլ կոշիկները, որ դրոիդին հագցրեցիր, ասեցիր, որ էդպես ավելի ծիծաղելի կլինի, բայց էստեղ ասում են, իբր 2300 տարվա նկար է, ձեր հնէաբաններն են գտել,- Սատի ձայնը ծղրտոցից հետզհետե լացի էր վերածվում։
- Դուռը՜,- դղրդաց հայրը, ինչին ի պատասխան երեխաները գլխապատառ նետվեցին աստիճաններով ներքև։
- Շան տղա,- նորից պառկելով ու թեքվելով պատի կողմը մրթմռթաց Դոտտայի հետազոտական ինստիտուտի քվանտային ֆիզիկայի փորձարարական լաբորատորիայի կրտսեր գիտաշխատող Մաք Կլասը։ Քիչ հետո վերմակը քաշեց գլխին,- պետք չէր էշի ոտքերին տոպրակ հագցնել։ Կկեղտոտվի, հա կկեղտոտվի։

----------

Cassiopeia (05.12.2017), John (05.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017), Sambitbaba (05.12.2017), Աթեիստ (05.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Փղերն ու դեղերը*

Առավոտ էր, էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ թե որ դաշտավայրի, բայց բավական լուսապայծառ առավոտներից մեկն էր։ Ուրեմն էս հայերը փղեր հեծնած անցան հարձակման։ Բայց խմած էին փղերը, իսկ խմած փղերի խելքին ո՞վ գիտի ինչ ա փչում։ Անդոն էդ փղերից մեկն էր։ 

Մի քանի նախադասությամբ Անդոյի մասին։ Անդոն ամրակազմ, հաղթանդամ և առաջադեմ, ձախ լիբերալ հայացքների տեր փիղ էր, հարգված էր թե՛ հայերի, թե՛ ռուսների, թե՛ առավել ևս վրացիների կողմից։ Անդոն, ինչպես իրեն հարգող յուրաքանչյուր փիղ, ուներ իր սիրելի «արքայադուստրը»՝ Հաննան, ում նա նվիրել էր իր ասպետական ողջ սերը և ջերմությունը և մեկնել պատերազմի (ջոկո՞ւմ եք էս պահի լիրիկան, տղան իր սիրաձին թողնում, էթում ա բանակ ծառայելու, դուքե ասում եք հույս-հավատ-կայֆավատ): Հաննան էլ էր փիղ՝ ազնվական, հնադարյան մի փիղ, ում օժիտը բաղկացած էր մեկ զույգ ոսկե ժանիքներից, որոնք որպես բաժակ կարող էին ծառայել։  

Անդոն, Կարոն, Վլադը ու էլի մի քնաիսը երեկ սաստիկ խմել էին (ես ասեմ խմել, դուք ջոգեք ընդե ինչ կայֆեր-կայծեր են արե)։ Սծյոպին ուղարկել էին Հրանուշի բութկայից ալկոհոլ գնելու։

-Այ ախպեր, ի՞նչ պատերազմ, հավայի մոմենդ ա, էսա երկու օրից իրար ձեռ են սեղմելու, ցրվենք տներով։ 

Իսկ գիշերը թեժ էր։

-Տագնա՜պ։ Շարվե՛լ։ 

-Անդ, այ Անդ, սա՞ղ ես։ 
-Ո՞վ ա, Վլե, դո՞ւ ես։ 

-Այ քուռակ, ձիգ կայնե ծօ, նգարվենք գը։ Դու ի՞նճ դեմքիս կաշես շան թուլա, ժբտա, քիչըմե բնական էղի։ 
-ա՜, մա՜մ, խոսում ա էշը, մա։

----------

Cassiopeia (05.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017), Sambitbaba (05.12.2017), Աթեիստ (05.12.2017), Նիկեա (06.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Կոշկավոր էշը*

Ես Հոմերոսն եմ: 

Գիտեմ, ոմանք կհետաքրքրվեն, թե այդ ինչպես է պատահել, որ ինձ այդ անունն են տվել: Պատմությունը հետևյալն է:

Կար ժամանակ, երբ ես շատ փոքր էի: Այնքան փոքր, որ ծնողներիցս ինձ դեռ չէին էլ անջատել: Իսկ երբ մեր գյուղացի տերը կարիք էր ունենում ապրանք տանել շուկա, նա բարձում էր հորս ու մորս, իսկ ինձ էլ մի պարանով կապում էր նրանցից մեկին, և մենք բոլորս քաղաք էինք գնում: 

Ասում են, որ ես շատ գեղեցիկ քուռակ եմ եղել: Ճշմարիտն ասած, ես այնքան էլ չեմ հասկանում էշի գեղեցկությունից, բայց մի բան հաստատ է, որ երեխաներն ինձ հանգիստ չէին տալիս: Շուկայական ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում չէր լինում այնպես, որ նույնիսկ մի քանի րոպե մենակ մնամ. գոնե մեկ կամ երկու երեխա միշտ պտտվում էին շուրջս, մեկ հեծնում էին, մեկ շաքար կամ գազար էին տալիս: Լավ ժամանակներ էին գազարի ժամանակները, այսօր ես կսկիծով եմ հիշում դրանք...

Մի անգամ, հաջող առևտրից հետո, մեր տերը որոշեց տուն վերադառնալուց առաջ ճաշել պանդոկում: Նա մեզ կապեց պանդոկի առջև,  կենդանիներին կապելու համար նախատեսված գերանից, իսկ ինքը նստեց հենց դրսում, գերանի հետևում գտնվող սեղանի մոտ և կանչեց մատուցողին:

Հավանաբար շատ էր հոգնել նա այդ օրը: Դե, բավական տարեց էր և ֆիզիկական աշխատանք արդեն դժվարանում էր կատարել: Այդ էր պատճառը երևի, որ ճաշն ավարտելուց հետո, դեռ երկար վեր չէր կենում տեղից: Իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց, մեկ անգամ ևս զննելով դրամապանակի պարունակությունը, նա մի նոր գավաթ գարեջուր պատվիրեց:

Հետո ևս մեկ գավաթ, այս անգամ արդեն առանց դրամապանակը ստուգելու: Հետո մի նոր գավաթ... Արդեն մթնում էր, երբ հերթական գավաթը բերելիս, մատուցողը՝ ընդ որում պարզվեց, որ սա հենց պանդոկի տերն է, - նստեց արդեն քեֆը լավ գյուղացու կողքին:

- Հեռվի՞ց ես ապրանքդ բերում:
- Հեռվից, մի երկու ժամվա ճանապարհ կլինի:
- Բա արդեն մթնում է, ինչպե՞ս ես տեղ հասնելու:
- Դե, մի կերպ կհասնեմ: Առաջին անգամը հո չէ:
- Հա, բայց քեֆդ էլ լավ է...
- Ինչ արած: Իմ կյանքն էլ այդպես է դասավորվել:
- Կուզե՞ս, գիշերիր այստեղ: Թանկ չեմ վերցնի:
- Իսկ որքա՞ն, - և ակամա ձեռքը տարավ գրպանին, որտեղ դրամապանակն էր:
- Ինձ դրամ պետք չէ, - ասաց պանդոկապանը: - Որպես վարձ, տուր ինձ այս էշի քուռակին:
- Ինչպե՜ս, - վրդովվեց գյուղացին, - իմ քուռակի՞ն, - Դողացող ձեռքով նա դեպի իրեն քաշեց պարանը, որից ես էի կապված: - Իմ այս սիրունիկ քուռկիկի՞ն, - և համբուրեց մռութս: - Տեսնու՞մ ես նրա սիրունիկ աչքերը, - և նորից համբուրեց: - Այս, աշխարհի ամենադժբախտ արարածի՞ն, - և արցունքները թափվեցին նրա աչքերից:
- Իսկ ինչու՞ է նա աշխարհի ամենադժբախտ արարածը, զարմացած հարցրեց պանդոկապանը:
-  Մի՞թե չես հասկանում, - մղկտալով պատասխանեց հարբած գյուղացին: - Խեղճի համ հայրն է էշ, համ մայրն է էշ... Համ էլ ինքը, որ մեծացավ, էշ է դառնալու... 
- Ա-ա-ա՜... հասկացա, - ասաց պանդոկապանը: - Լավ, այդ մասին կարող ես չանհանգստանալ: Ես նրան շատ լավ կպահեմ: Ինքն էլ կմոռանա, որ էշ է:
- Խոստանու՞մ ես...
- Վստահ եղիր:
- Բայց խոստացիր, որ անունը Հոմերոս ես դնելու, - լրջացավ գյուղացին:
- Հոմերո՞ս, - զարմացավ պանդոկապանը: - Ինչու՞ Հոմերոս... Համ ասում ես գեղեցիկ աչքեր ունի... Իսկ չէ՞ որ Հոմերոսը կույր էր...
- Չե՞ս հասկանում, ինչ է: Հոմերոսը կույր էր, բայց գեղեցիկ խոսում էր: Իսկ իմ քուռկիկը տեսնում է, բայց տես, թե ինչ գեղեցիկ լռու՜մ է... - Եվ արցունքները նորից թափվեցին նրա աչքերից:

*     *     *

Առավոտյան մենք մեր տիրոջն այլևս չտեսանք: Պանդոկապանն էլ չերևաց մինչև կեսօր: Հետո եկավ, արձակեց պարանը և տարավ ինձ ու կապեց մի մութ նկուղում: Քիչ անց նա հերթով նկուղ բերեց նաև ծնողներիս:

Թե որքան մենք մնացինք նկուղում փակված, ես չգիտեմ: Երբեմն պանդոկապանը մեզ ջուր էր բերում, բայց այդպես էլ երբեք չկերակրեց: Ու նաև օր օրի վրա նկուղում ինչ-որ վատ հոտ էր տարածվում, այնքան վատ, որ ես հաճույքով դուրս կփախչեի այնտեղից...

Մի օր պանդոկապանը եկավ ու տարավ հորս և հայրս երբեք այլևս հետ չվերադարձավ: Իսկ հետո մայրս էլ անհետացավ... Թե ինչպես էր նրան տարել, ես այդպես էլ չիմացա, քանի որ այդ պահին քնած էի: Իսկ երբ արթնացա ու փորձեցի մոտենալ մորս, այն տեղը, որտեղ սովորաբար նա էր, դատարկ էր արդեն:

Քիչ անց եկավ պանդոկապանը: Ջրի դույլը նա բերեց մի փոքրիկ աղջնակի  հետ միասին: 

- Ծանոթացիր, դստրիկս, սա Հոմերոսն է:

Աղջնակը շուրթերը լպստելով դանդաղ մոտեցավ ինձ, բայց հիասթափված կանգ առավ:

- Ինչ նիհար է, հայրիկ: Իբր արյուն կա՞ սրա մեջ: Դու ինչ է, խմե՞լ ես արդեն:
- Ոչ, ուղղակի նա սոված է շատ:
- Իսկ ինչու՞ չես կերակրում:
- Սպասում եմ, որ շուտով ինքը գտնի իր նոր կերակրատեսակը: Դե լավ, գնացինք:
- Սպասիր, մի փոքր խմեմ...
- Ոչ, ոչ, սիրելիս: Հոմերոսը մեզ գործի համար է պետք: - Նա արձակեց վզիս թոկը և նրանք դուրս եկան:

Զգալով ազատություն, ես սկսեցի թափառել նկուղում: Ճիշտ է, սովից ոտքերս հազիվ էի շարժում, բայց միևնույն է, մի տեղում կապված մնալուց շատ էի հոգնել արդեն: Առավել ևս, որ աչքերս մթին սովորել էին, և որոշ տարածություն առջևումս կարողանում էի տեսնել: 

Նկուղի մի անկյունում ես գտա մեր գյուղացի տիրոջ դիակը:

Սարսափած փախա հեռու: Ահա՜, թե ինչու մենք այլևս չտեսանք խեղճին: Ես համարում էի, որ նա մեզ բոլորիս վաճառել է, իսկ նա այս ամբողջ ժամանակ մեզ հետ էր, մեր կողքին:

Ինքս ինձ քաջալերելով, դանդաղ մոտեցա դիակին: Սկզբում պարզեցի, որ այն տհաճ հոտը հենց նրանից էր գալիս: Բայց, քանի որ արդեն վաղուց ընտելացել էի հոտին, նրանից զատեցի մարդու հոտն էլ: Խոսք լինել չէր կարող. դա իմ սիրելի գյուղացին էր: Ես կարոտով լիզեցի ինձ շաքար ու գազար տվող ձեռքը, իսկ հետո սկսեցի ծամել ինձ գուրգուրող մատները...


*     *     *

Իմ նոր տերերը՝ հայր և դուստր, - վամպիրներ են: Բայց իմ արյունը նրանք այդպես էլ չխմեցին, քանի որ պանդոկապանը որոշել էր ինձ տեղ հատկացնել իրենց նոր ծրագրում:

Բանն այն է, որ պանդոկի կողքին նրանք ունեն նաև լուսանկարչական արհեստանոց: Ինչպես պանդոկը, այնպես էլ այդ արհեստանոցը լավ պատրվակներ են մարդկանց գայթակղելու համար: Պանդոկի հաճախորդների մեջ, հարցուփորձերով, նրանք ընտրում են մենակյաց մարդկանց, ում հետո ոչ ոք չի որոնելու: Իսկ լուսանկարչական արհեստանոցում վերցնում են հաճախորդների հասցեները, հետո գնում են այդ հասցեներով, և եթե բնակավայրը հարմար է իրենց խնջույքի համար, հենց տեղում էլ լուծում են հարցը:

Ես սկսել եմ աշխատել նրանց հետ: Արհեստանոցում մարդիկ սիրում են լուսանկարվել ինձ հետ և ես ահագին մեծացրել եմ տիրոջս թե եկամուտը, և թե արյունի պաշարները: Իմ այնտեղ հայտնվելը մի հարցում էլ մեծ օգնություն էր նրանց. նրանք այլևս չեն մտածում, թե ինչ անել դիակների հետ, որովհետև դա էլ՝ իմ սնունդն է. այլ սնունդ նրանք ինձ չեն տալիս, իսկ իմ սիրելի գյուղացուն ուտելուց հետո ես համեստորեն ուտում եմ մյուսներին էլ: Ոսկորներն էլ, շաղախելով ինչ-որ մածուկի մեջ, պանդոկապանը լցնում է լուսանկարչական արհեստանոցի տակ գտնվող հսկայական հորը, իսկ երբ հորը լցվում է, ուղղակի մաղում է դրանք իր մեծ աղացով և փոշին տալիս է քամուն: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե իրենց երկար կյանքերի ընթացքում՝ աղջնակի փոքրիկ տեսքին հանկարծ չխաբնվեք, վամպիրները շատ երկար են ապրում, այնքան, մինչև մեկը նրանց վերջը կտա, - պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե որքան մարդ են սպանել: Ճիշտն ասած, պատկերացնելու կարիք էլ չկա, քանի որ ամեն մարդուց մի ճկույթ նրանք պահում են իրենց զամբյուղի մեջ, որի վրա էլ հենց գրում են այդ մատների քանակը. այսօր այն 4270 է: 

Երևի ուտելիքս է պատճառը, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում կճղակներիցս սկսեցին աճել ճանկեր: Սկզբում պանդոկապանը կտրում էր դրանք: Բայց դա շատ ցավալի պրոցես էր ինձ համար և դրանից հետո ես երկար ժամանակ չէի կարողանում կանգնել ոտքի, իսկ դրանով խափանվում էր գործի ընթացքը: Մի անգամ նրա դուստրն առաջարկեց կոշիկներ հագցնել ինձ: Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ շատ անհարմար բան է ու ես շատ եմ զարմանում, թե ինչպես մարդիկ կարող են հանգիստ կրել դա իրենց ոտքերին: Բայց չէ՞ որ շատ ավելի վատ է, երբ կտրում են ճանկերդ, և ես ստիպված էի հարմարվել կոշիկներին: Եվ գիտե՞ք, ոչինչ: Մարդկանց էլ դուր է գալիս կոշկավոր էշը:


*     *     *

Արդեն տարիներ են անցել, որ ես իմ նոր տերերի հետ եմ: Առաջին հայացքից, կարծես ամեն ինչ լավ է մեզ մոտ: Գործը հաջող առաջ է ընթանում, մենք ապրում ենք համերաշխ: Ինձ վաղուց արդեն նկուղից տեղափոխել են տուն, և ես խոհանոցին կից մի ամբողջ սենյակ ունեմ ինձ հատկացված: Բայց միևնույն է, իմ սիրելի գյուղացուն, իմ շաքարի ու գազարի ժամանակները ես նրանց այդպես էլ չեմ ներել:

Հաճախ, երբ նրանք քնած են՝ իսկ ամեն արյան խնջույքից հետո նրանք ժամեր շարունակ խորը քուն են մտնում իրենց դագաղներում, -  ես հանգիստ թափառում եմ ամբողջ տան մեջ: Քանի որ տանն ինձ կոշիկներ չեն հագցնում, ես սովորել եմ ճանկերով բացել փակ դռները և ազատ ներսուդուս անել բոլոր փակ սենյակները, նույնիսկ նրանց ննջարանը: Դա իմ գաղտնիքն է, նրանք այդ մասին չգիտեն: Այնպես որ ես սովորել եմ նույնիսկ բացել նրանց դագաղների կափարիչներն էլ և հաճախ երկար և արյունարբու հաճույքով նայում եմ նրանց քնած մարմիններին:

Բանն այն է, որ ես ունեմ մի շատ կարևոր գաղտնիք ևս և անում եմ ամեն ինչ, որ նրանք հանկարծ այդ մասին չիմանան: Վերջին ժամանակներս ատամներս սկսել են փոխակերպվել ժանիքների: Բայց նրանք փոքր են դեռևս: Եվ ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ այն ժամանակվան, երբ ես կբացեմ հերթով նրանց դագաղները, եվ...  :Diablo:

----------

Cassiopeia (05.12.2017), John (05.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017), Sambitbaba (05.12.2017), Նիկեա (05.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Մեծ պատգամ*

*Ծերունիկ*. Ուրեմն էսպես. 1080 թվականն էր:
*Ծոռունիկ*. Իսկ ինչի՞ հենց 1080-ը: 
*Ծերունիկ*. Դե հերիք ա անընդհատ ընդհատես ինձ էդ անիմաստ հարցերով: Դու հիշում ե՞ս քեզ ինչեր եմ պատմել ապուպապիս մասին:
*Ծոռունիկ*. Հա` իրա ասածն օրենք էր: 
*Ծերունիկ*. Ապրես: Ուրեմն լսի ու մի խոսի: Ես կյանքումս շատ բաներ եմ տեսել բալես: Ճիշտ ա էդ ամենից հիմա համարյա ոչ մեկը չեմ հիշում, բայց ամենակարևոր գաղափարը մտքիցս դուրս չի եկել ու ոչ էլ դուրս կգա: Սու՜ս, էլի չասես «էդ ո՞րն ա»... Էդ բանը վերաբերվում էր մեր մեծ տոհմին ու վերաբերվելու ա մեր շարունակությանը: Էդ մեր առաքելությունն էր, հիմա էլ ա մեր առաքելությունը ու մնալու ա: Այ դու շատ անգամ հետաքրքրվել ես պատի վրայի նկարով չէ՞, միշտ ուշադիր նայել ես դրան: Մի անգամ էլ, ինձ հարցրեցիր էդ նկարի մասին: Խոստացա, որ հենց ժամանակը գա՝ կպատմեմ: Հիմա եկել ա էդ օրը: 
*Ծոռունիկ*. Էս նկարի վրա դու ես չէ՞: 
*Ծերունիկ*. Չէէէ: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ հա, բայց քո մտածածը չէ: Ես էրեխեն եմ: 
*Ծոռունիկ*. Բայց ո՞նց: Ախր բոլորին ա հայտնի էդ պատմությունը՝ լեգենդ ա դառել: Բոլորը գիտեն որ Հոջ...
*Ծերունիկ*. Դե լսի մինչև վերջ վաաա՜յ: Ժողովրդին ճիշտ ա հասել պատմությունը՝ վերջիվերջո հենց իրանից ա սկսվել ամեն ինչ, (ցույց է տալիս նկարի միջի ծերունուն)  ինքն էլ բոլորին պատմել ա... մասամբ: Հիմա եթե թողնես՝ ես քեզ կպատմեմ մնացածը: 
Ուրեմն՝ Հոջա Նասրեդինը էդքան նկատողություն ստանալուց, էդքան բան ուղղելուց հետո վերջը էշին գրկում ա, երեխին էլ էշի վրա ա նստացնում: Բայց պատմությունը էդպես չի պրծնում: Սպասի հըլը... լավ հիշի տղա՝ էս դու ոչ մեկին չպիտի ասես, էս մեր տոհմական գաղտնիքն ա: Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում... Նասրեդդինը գնում գնում ա էշին ու երեխուն շալակած, մինչև որ ուժերը սպառվում են: Մարդը հոգնում ա ու պուճուր/ջահել վախտվանից իրանից անբաժան էշը քշելուց հետո՝ կյանքի վերջին օրերին հանկարծ հասկանում ա, որ էդ կենդանին իրանց գլխի փորձանքն ա, որ շատ բան են քաշել դրա ձեռը ու վերջը որոշում ա, որ իրա հաջորդները էլ երբեք ոչ էշ պահելու են, ոչ էլ քշելու: Թող ոչ մեկ չտեսնի իրանց էդ գործին ու ոչ մի բան չասի: Բայց ոչ էլ թող ժողովուրդը իմանա, որ թարգել ենք: Թե չէ հիմա էլ կպնելու են՝ թե «խի՞ էշ չեք քշում, բա էլ ինչի՞ համար ա էդ անասունը»: Ու էս կյանքի խորհուրդը Հոջան փոխանցել ա իրա ծոռանը՝ այսինքն իրան (նորից մատնացույց է անում ծերունուն)` «հրաժարվել էշավարությունից, մեր համար հանգիստ ապրել առանց հոգսերի, առանց ավելորդ մտքերի»: Ու հիմա քո հետ էլ պիտի նկարվեմ ոնց որ տարիներ առաջ իմ ապուպապի հետ՝ որ ժողովուրդը տեսնի ու կարծի իբր թե էշ ենք պահում ու քշում: Դու հիմա երրորդ ծոռն ես, ում հասնում ա մեր պատգամը ու տարիներ անց էլ պիտի հասնի չորրորդին՝ երբ որ ինքը պատրաստ լինի դրան: 
*Ծոռունիկ*. Այսինքն ես հիմա պատրա՞ստ եմ:
*Ծերունիկ*. Դե: Սենց թե նենց դու էս պիտի իմանայիր ինձնից, մեկ էլ տեսար հետո ուշ լինի: Դու հիմա էնպիսինն ես՝ ոնց որ ես էի քո տարիքում: Ոչինչ, էդ էլ կանցնի: Ես փոխվել եմ, դու էլ կփոխվես: Քո տարիքում ես էլ էի անիմաստ հարցեր տալիս ու ամեն ինչի մեջ մի իմաստ ման գալիս: Հետո հասկացա, որ ոչ մի «ինչու» չունի իրա պատասխանը: Էդպես ա որոշված, էդպես ա պետք ու վերջ: Էդ որոշվել ա դեռ մեծն Նասրեդդինի օրոք ու շարունակվելու ա նույն ձև մինչև վերջ:
*Ծոռունիկ*. Լավ Հոջա պապի, ես քեզ չեմ հիասթափեցնի:



Տղան մոտեցավ պատին, ևս մեկ անգամ աչքի անցկացրեց նկարի հետևի ամբողջ մասը մանր տառերով լցրած գրությունը և նկարը կախեց պատին:
- Ուրեմն էդ ա՞ ամբողջ պատմությունը պապի: 
- Հա տղես: 270 տարի անց եկել ա 4-րդ հերթափոխը՝ էդ դու ես: Իմացի, մեծացի ու փոխանցի: Քեզանից ուրիշ բան չի պահանջվում: Հա՝ մեկ էլ լռի ու ավելին մի իմացի: Էսքանը:

Գրված է 1350թ-ի նկարի 
ետնամասում:

----------

John (05.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017), Sambitbaba (05.12.2017), Նիկեա (05.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

*Անվերնագիր*

- Մամա՛։
Քեթրինը կարծեց, թե ձայնն իրեն ուղղակի թվաց։ Բայց երբ այն կրկնվեց, այս անգամ ավելի բարձր և տագնապալից, վեր թռավ ճոճաթոռից և վազեց ներս։ Սանդուղքով բարձրանալիս մի պահ սայթաքեց, բայց կարողացավ հավասարակշռությունը պահել և, հասնելով Մերիի սենյակին, փորձեց պտտել դռան բռնակը․․․

Դեպքից վեց տարի առաջ, Էլլիս կղզի։ Երկար սպասելուց հետո վերջապես Սալվատուրիի հերթն էր մոտենալու։
- Կատաժինա,- լսվեց կողքից։ Խոսողը վտիտ, բայց սիրունիկ մի աղջիկ էր։
- Քե՞թրին,- հարցրեց հարևան հսկիչը՝ պատկառելի տարիքով, բեղավոր, խստադեմ և աղջկանից ավելի նիհար մի տղամարդ։ Հսկիչները մեկը մյուսի հակապատկերն էին․ Սալվատուրիի դիմացինը գիրուկ և կենսուրախ երիտասարդ էր՝ մաքուր սափրված, ասես պինդ խաշած ձու։
- Կատաժինա:
- Քե՛թրին,- հաստատեց հսկիչը։
Սալվատուրին բնավ չառարկեց, երբ իր անունը փաստաթղթերում նշեցին ուղղակի «Սել»։ Բայց հետագայում իտալացի ընկերներին և ծանոթներին ամեն անգամ հարկ էր համարում ուղղել, երբ իրեն դիմում էին որպես «Սալվատորե»։
- Հե՛յ, Ջերրի, ես արդեն չեմ դիմանում,- Կատաժինա-Քեթրինի հսկիչը դիմեց մյուսին,- գնամ բոսսից հինգ րոպե ընդմիջում խնդրեմ, մի սենդվիչ էլ ուտեմ։ Կուզե՞ս քեզ համար պահեմ մեկը։
- Ոչ, ընկերս, ես պատրաստվում եմ այս մեկուկես ժամը դիմանալ, հետո ևս կես ժամ նավակում, ու տանն ինձ սպասում է կնոջս եփած աստվածային ձկնապուրը, իսկ եթե հաջողակ լինեմ, ով գիտի, գուցե այս անտանելի եղանակի դեմ էլի մի բան։
Գիրուկը ծիծաղեց իր կատակի վրա, իսկ նիհարը սաստող հայացք նետեց նրա վրա, բայց հետո ժպտաց և վեր կացավ շեֆին մոտենալու։
Օրն, իրոք, անձրևոտ էր, ցուրտ ու մռայլ, բայց Սելի, Քեթրինի և երկու շոգենավերով ժամանած հարյուրավոր այլ ներգաղթյալների համար, ովքեր ժամեր առաջ տախտակամածին կանգնած սպասում էին մշուշի միջից բաղձալի արձանի երևալուն, որպեսզի ծափերով և բազմալեզու բացականչություններով այն դիմավորեին, դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չէր։
Աղջկա ճամպրուկները մեկը մյուսից ծանր էին։ Իսկ Սելի մոտ միայն մի պորտֆել կար։ Նրա հորեղբայրը երկար տարիներ ապրում էր Լուիզիանայում, և երբ առողջությունը վատացավ և հոգին ավանդեց, իր ողջ ունեցվածքը՝ ֆերման, կտակեց միակ հարազատին՝ եղբորորդուն, քանի որ ամուսնացած չէր և երեխաներ չուներ։ Գուցե  տարօրինակ կթվա այն փաստը, որ ի տարբերություն սովորաբար բազմանդամ կաթոլիկ ընտանիքների՝ Սելն ու հորեղբայրը այլ հարազատներ չունեին, բայց բացատրությունը պարզ է ու կարծրատիպային․ երկուսն էլ մազապուրծ էին եղել վենդետայից։
- Help?,- հարցրեց աղջկան։ Մի փոքր մտածելուց և ծանրութեթև (նաև՝ բառացիորեն) անելուց հետո վերջինս համաձայնվեց։
Քեթրինն Ամերիկայում ոչ ոք չուներ։ Այստեղ ռոմանտիկ նպատակներով չէր եկել․ հարազատ Սիլեզիայի գործարաններում տարիների ծանր աշխատանքը նրա երբեմնի վարդագույն ակնոցները փոշու և մրի հաստ շերտով էին պատել։ Սակայն սիցիլիացին վստահություն էր ներշնչում նրան։ Կամ նա ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկին վստահելու խիստ կարիք ուներ։ Ինչևէ, Սելը նրա ճամպրուկները տաճարաձև սրահից մինչև նավամատույց տարավ՝ զարմանալով, թե փոքրամարմին աղջիկն ինչպես է կարողացել դրանք քարշ տալ։

Դեպքից կես տարի առաջ, Մանհեթեն, Սուրբծննդյան նախօրե։
- Մա՜մ, նայիր։
Մերին առաջին անգամ էր դիրիժաբլ տեսնում և մանկական հետաքրքրասիրությամբ ուսումնասիրում էր այն։ Քեթրինը գլուխը մեքենաբար բարձրացրեց, սակայն չկիսեց դստեր խանդավառությունը։ 
Փողոցն արտաշնչում էր քաղաքի ջեռուցման համակարգի գոլորշին։ Վաճառասայլի հետևում կանգնած մարդը ոտքից ոտք էր ցատկում։ Քիչ հեռվում փոքրիկ վրանատիպ մեծ ծածկ կար, որի մուտքի մոտ փակցված էր հետևյալ գրությունը․ «Տոնական լուսանկարներ Սանտայի հետ՝ ընդամենը 20 ցենտ»։ Մերին կարդալ չգիտեր, բայց գրությանն ամրացված լուսանկար կար։
- Մա՜մ, ուզում եմ նկարվել Սանտայի հետ։
- Ձագուկս, դա իսկական Սանտան չէ, միայն տիկնիկ է։
- Չէ՜, ուզո՛ւմ եմ։
- Մերի, գնացքից ուշանում ենք, հայրդ մեզ է սպասում։ Բացի այդ, քսան ցենտը քիչ փող չէ, լուսանկարդ էլ միանգամից պատրաստ չի լինի։ Եթե ինձ լսես, դրա փոխարեն քեզ սառնաշաքար կգնեմ կամ նույնիսկ շոկոլադ։
Մերիին առաջարկը չգայթակղեց։ Հարազատ նահանգի խայտաբղետ մշակույթին, տոներին և զբոսահանդեսներին սովորել էր, իսկ յանկիների հսկա քաղաքը նորություն էր և հրապուրել էր նրան։
- Ուզո՜ւմ եմ։ Կարող ենք լուսանկարչին խնդրել մեր նկարը պահի, մինչև էլի գանք Նյու Յորք։ Կգանք, չէ՞, մյուս տարի։
- Էհ, ինչ անեմ քեզ հետ, անցանք ներս։
Վրանում մութ էր, մեկ նավթալամպ էր վառած։ Չնայած դրան, ներսում նստած տղամարդը մուգ ապակիներով պենսնե էր կրում և թերթում էր «Թայմզի» հերթական համարը։ Նրա հագին հին, մի փոքր մաշված, բայց մաքուր և խնամքով արդուկած կոստյում էր։ Նկատելով հաճախորդներին՝ ոգևորվեց, ուղեկցեց վարագույրներից այնկողմ, չխկացրեց լույսի անջատիչը, և «սենյակում» հայտնվեցին ապարատը, դրա հետևում՝ մի պահարան, դիմացը՝ Սանտան՝ մի իշուկի կողքը կանգնած, ձմեռային նկարի ֆոնին։
- Մամ, բայց արի ավելի լավ է՝ գնանք, կոնֆետ առ ինձ համար։
- Չէ՜, էդպես չեղավ։ Պարոնին անհարմարություն կպատճառենք։
- Ոչ, ի՛նչ եք ասում, բնավ,- խռպոտ ձայնով միջամտեց լուսանկարիչը,- բայց տես ինչ ունեմ քեզ համար, փոքրիկ լեդի։ Սա ասելով՝ նա բացեց պահարանի վերևի դարակը, ինչ-որ բան սկսեց փնտրել, հանեց P.M. գրությամբ տուփը, այնտեղ ևս նայեց, փնթփնթալով դրեց տեղը, ապա հիշեց, բացեց ներքևի դարակը և մի մեծ սառնաշաքար հանեց։
- Երկուսը մեկ տեղում,- ժպտաց,- թոռնիկիս համար էի երեկ գնել, բայց ծերուկի հիշողությունն արդեն այն չէ։ Մոռացա տալ, և այսօր նրանք վերադարձան Բալթիմոր: Դե, արի օգնեմ՝ բարձրանաս իշուկի վրա, հետո կոնֆետը քեզ տամ։
Վրանից դուրս գալիս Մերին ուրախ թռչկոտում էր՝ ավարը ձեռքին։ Մի քանի խաչմերուկ անցնելուց հետո, երբ այն գրեթե վերջացել էր, նա հանկարծ սկսեց հազալ, ձեռքից գցեց կոնֆետը, որն ընկավ անձրևահեռացման անցքի մեջ։

Դեպքից երկու ամիս առաջ, Լուիզիանա, Ջեֆերսոն։
- ...Իսկ ես պնդում եմ, որ Թեդին բոլորի աչքին թոզ է փչում, առաջին հերթին ամերիկացիների։ Ասենք՝ Պանամայի ջրանցքի շինարարությունը...
- Շատ ես խմել, Ջեք, բայց քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ դատողություններդ սթափ ժամանակ էլ բանի պետք չեն։ Այստեղի բժիշկների պես։ Զարմիկիցդ նորություն չկա՞։
- Դեռ ոչ, արձակուրդի մասին միայն երազում է։ Հերթափոխերն անկանոն են, իսկ հիվանդների հոսքը չի դադարում, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, նույնիսկ գերազանցում է քո սիրուհիների հոսքին։
- Հե՛յ, խոսքերիդ հետևիր։ Մի անգամ սխալվել եմ, բայց դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ Քեթիիցս բացի ոչ ոքի չեմ սիրում։
- Մի անգա՞մ։ Իսկ Ջե՞յնին...
- Չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ես գլուխդ մտցրել Ջեյնիի հետ իմ երբևէ գոյություն չունեցած սիրավեպը։ Չե՞ս հավատում, որ տղամարդն ու կինը կարող են պարզապես ընկերներ լինել։
- Իհարկե՝ ոչ, մանավանդ հրեուհին ու իտալացին։
- Սիցիլիացին։
- Առավել ևս։
- Եթե ուզում ես, կարող եմ աղջկաս անունով երդվել, որ սխալվում ես։
- Լավ, Սել, թողնենք։ Ինչպե՞ս է փոքրիկ Մերին հիմա։
- Տենդը կարծես թե մի փոքր թուլացել է, բայց մղձավանջերն ավելի են հաճախացել։ Խեղճ Քեթիս նրա հետ հավասար տանջվում է, գուցե ավելի շատ։ Ես էլ ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ առավոտից երեկո ֆերմայում աշխատելուց հետո մեռածի պես քնում եմ մինչև հաջորդ առավոտ։ Ու այդպես արդեն մի քանի ամիս շարունակ։
- Վաղը նորից կհեռագրեմ զարմիկիս։  

Դեպքից երեք շաբաթ առաջ, Մանհեթեն։
Վրանը տեղում չէր։ Ֆրանկֆուրտերներ վաճառողը ոչ միայն տեղում էր, այլև նախորդ անգամվա պես ոտքից ոտք էր ցատկում, չնայած եղանակը ցուրտ չէր։
- Բարի օր, սըր, հնարավո՞ր է իմանաք, թե որտեղ կարող է լինել ձմռանն այստեղ դրված վրանում աշխատող պարոնը։
- Դժվար է կռահել։ Մենք հեռու էինք թշնամիներ լինելուց, իհարկե, բայց առանձնապես մտերիմ էլ չէինք։ Եթե իմ տեսությունը կուզեք լսել, ապա նա հավանաբար մահացել է Բալթիմորի մեծ հրդեհի ժամանակ։ Կարծեմ՝ բոլոր հարազատներն այդ քաղաքում էին ապրում։ Չէի ուզի, որ հենց այդպես լիներ, բայց հավանական տարբերակ է։ Ֆրանկֆուրտեր չե՞ք ցանկանա, լավագույնն է Մանհեթենում, Ձեզ երկուսը մեկի գնով կվաճառեմ։
-Ոչ, շնորհակալություն։

Դեպքից մեկ օր առաջ, Լուիզիանա, Ջեֆերսոն, Քեթրին և Սել Մարկուզոների ֆերմա։ Տանտերերի հյուրը հարևան ֆերմաներից մեկում աշխատող սևամորթ Սոլոմոն Հեյնզն էր, ով վերադարձել էր Միսիսպիից՝ իր հետ բերելով դելտա բլյուզ և իր կույր կնոջը՝ Մոնիքին, ով ծնունդով նույնպես Լուիզիանայից էր և նախնիների պաշտամունքի հավատարիմ հետևորդ։
- Սոլոմոն, ես այստեղ չեմ ուզում մնալ, արի գնանք։
- Սպասիր, գոնե լսիր միսիս Մարկուզոյին։ Նրանք լավ մարդիկ են, կարիք չկա շտապելու։ Ներեցեք կնոջս, միսթեր Մարկուզո։ Մոնիք, դու հիմա կամակորություն ես անում։
- Միգուցեև նրանք հերթական քրեքերները չեն, բայց ես զգում եմ, որ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի։
- Միսիս Հեյնզ, խնդրում եմ չվիրավորել,- հոգնած ձայնով ասաց Քեթրինը,- Դուք ի վիճակի՞ եք պատկերացնել այսքան ծանր հիվանդ երեխային խնամող, ավելի ճիշտ՝ խնամել փորձող վիճակը։
- Լեդի, ես կարող եմ պատկերացնել նաև իր միակ զավակին սպիտակ շների կողմից կախված գտնող մոր վիճակը։ Պատմիր տեսնեմ։
Քեթրինը մի պահ վարանեց, ապա խոսեց․
- Նախորդ կեսգիշերին էր։ Սելը վերևում քնած էր, Մերին նույնպես, ես էլ ազատ ժամանակ գտնելով՝ սպասքն էի լվանում։ Հանկարծ հետևում ձայն լսեցի։ Կարծես շան գռմռոց լիներ։ Մոմակալը վերցրեցի և քայլեցի դեպի հյուրասենյակ։ Առաջին հայացքից ոչ մի տարբերվող բան չէր նկատվում, բայց հստակ զգում էի, որ ինչ որ բան այն չէ։ Քիչ անց հասկացա. բուխարու կողքը մոտ յոթ ֆուտ բարձրությամբ չլուսավորված ստվեր կար։ Քրտինքը տվեց վրաս։ Երբ ավելի մոտեցա դրան, խոհանոցի ափսեներից մեկն ընկավ և փշուր-փշուր եղավ։ Ձայնի վրա թեքվեցի, իսկ երբ նորից նայեցի բուխարու կողմ, ստվերն անհետացել էր։ Այդ րոպեին Մերին արթնացավ և սկսեց լաց լինել, ես էլ բարձրացա վերև։ Ասաց, որ նորից վատ երազ է տեսել, ես էլ սկսեցի հանգստացնել նրան։ Երբեք չէի հարցնում, թե ինչ է տեսնում, չգիտեմ էլ թե ինչու։ Բայց երեկ հարցրեցի։ Պատասխանեց՝ նույնը, ինչ միշտ։ Իսկ երբ խնդրեցի պատմել, սսկվեց, էլ չխոսեց, շատ չանցած քնեց, ես էլ չուզեցի արթնացնել։ Այդքանը։
- Ցավում եմ, միսիս Մարկուզո, բայց ոչնչով չեմ կարող ձեզ օգնել։ Միայն Դուք եք դա կարող անել, որոշումը պետք է Դուք կայացնեք։
- Ի՞նչ որոշում։
Մոնիքն արդեն քայլում էր դեպի նախասրահ։
- Սպասեք, Մոնիք, ի՞նչ որոշում։
- Շուտով կիմանաք։ Մնաք բարով։


Դեպքի օրը, նույն վայրը, ուշ երեկո։ Նոճիներից կախված օրորվող մամռաբույսերը շղարշում էին լուսինը, իսկ աշխույժ լուսատտիկներն աստղազարդ երկինքն արտացոլում էին ամառվա խոնավ օդում։ Սելը տանը չէր։ Քեթրինը նստած էր մուտքի մոտ դրված ճոճաթոռին, լսում էր ճահճուտի բնակիչների ձայները։ Դրանցից մեկը հարազատ թվաց նրան։ Միանգամից չհասկացավ, որ ճիչը վերևից էր գալիս․
- Մամա՛․․․
Մերի դռան բռնակը չէր պտտվում։ Իսկ այն կողպեքով չէր։ Քեթրինը սկսեց ոտքով, ապա ողջ մարմնով հարվածել դռանը, բայց ապարդյուն։ Երբ պատրաստվում էր ներքև իջնել կացինը փնտրելու, դուռն ինքն իրեն բացվեց։ Սենյակի մոմը, որը Քեթրինը միշտ վառ էր թողնում, հանգած էր, բայց լուսնկա գիշերվա մեջ դրա կարիքը չկար։ Մերին կանգնած էր մահճակալի դիմաց և ապշած նայում էր դրան։ Մոր հարցին, թե ինչ է պատահել, չպատասխանեց, այլ մատնացույց արեց անկողինը։ Քեթրինն ուզեց կրկնել հարցը, բայց երբ նորից նայեց անկողնուն, տեսավ, որ վերմակի տակ մոտ յոթ ֆուտ երկարությամբ, կիսագալարված ուռուցիկություն կա։ Քեթրինը վազեց և գրկեց դստերը։ Ուռուցիկությունը շարժվեց։

Դեպքի հաջորդ առավոտյան։ Սելը Ջեքի և նրա զարմիկի հետ եկավ ֆերմա։ Մերին վազեց նրանց ընդառաջ, արտասվելով գրկեց հորը։ Տուն մտնելիզ Ջեքը նկատեց փոստարկղի կիսաբաց դռնակից երևացող ծրարը, տվեց Սելին։ Ծրարում մի լուսանկար էր, դրա հետևում՝ գրություն․ «Վերադարձնում եմ ձեր պարտքը, բայց խնդրում եմ՝ անմիջապես այրեք այն։ Ներողություն»։ Քեթրինն անհետացել էր։

----------

Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017), Sambitbaba (05.12.2017), Smokie (09.12.2017), Աթեիստ (05.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

Հինգ պատմվածք ունենք։
Քվեարկել կարող եք՝ բոլոր հինգ պատմվածքները կարդալուց հետո։
Քվեարկությունը *բազմակի ընտրությամբ* է․ ցանկության դեպքում, կարող եք ընտրել մեկից ավելի տարբերակներ։
Հեղինակները հայտնի կդառնան հինգ օր հետո, երբ քվերակությունը փակվի։
Խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ ինքնաբացահայտումից։

Չմոռանաք կարծիք հայտնել պատմվածքների մասին։

Բարի քննարկումներ։

----------


## ivy

Ո՞վ կլինի էն խիզախը, ով առաջինը կարծիք կհայտնի աշխատանքների մասին  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ մի որոշակի ընդհանրություն կա հինգ մասնակիցների մոտ, ու էս մի ընդհանրությունը կարծես թե դեռ երբևէ չի եղել հինգ ու ավել մասնակիցներով ակումբային որևէ մրցույթում։ Կարող եք էդ էլ փորձել գուշակել  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Ո՞վ կլինի էն խիզախը, ով առաջինը կարծիք կհայտնի աշխատանքների մասին 
> 
> Ի դեպ մի որոշակի ընդհանրություն կա հինգ մասնակիցների մոտ, ու էս մի ընդհանրությունը կարծես թե դեռ երբևէ չի եղել հինգ ու ավել մասնակիցներով ակումբային որևէ մրցույթում։ Կարող եք էդ էլ փորձել գուշակել


Ոնց-որ բոլորում էլ լուսակնկարվելու պրոցես կար նկարագրված, չէ՞  :Jpit:  
Ես կարդացի, քվեարկեցի, երեկոյան տուն հասնեմ կարծիքս կգրեմ։

----------


## John

4270  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> 4270


4273  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ընդհանրությունը՝ հեղինակները բոլորը մի սեռի են  :Smile:  

Չգիտեմ ինչի, մտքովս անցավ, որ Փղերն ու դեղերը John-ն է գրել։ 
Անվերնագրից բան չհասկացա։ 

Հավանեցի 4273-ն ու Կոտոշավոր էշը։

----------

Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Ընդհանրությունը՝ հեղինակները բոլորը մի սեռի են


Ճիշտ ուղղության վրա ես, բայց հինգ մասնակցով մի սեռի կարծեմ էլի եղել են, էստեղ մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետ դեպք ա ։))

----------


## Գաղթական

Այ քեզ բան..
Tapatalk-ով Կոշկավոր էշի առաջին 2 գլուխը ցույց չէր տվել..
Իսկ Անվերնագրից` ընդհանրապես միայն վերջին պարբերությունն էր..

Ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ լավ գործեր կային, բայց երևի չմասնակցեմ քվեարկությանը, քանի որ ամեն մեկի մոտ ինչ-որ բան կար, որ ինձ խանգարում էր դրա օգտին քվեարկել...

Իսկ հեղինակներին կռահել փորձել կարելի ա՞

Ենթադրում եմ էսպես.
4273 - Mr. Annoying
Փղերն ու դեղերը - Տրիբուն
Կոշկավոր էշը - Smokie ‎
Մեծ պատգամ - Sambitbaba
Անվերնագիր - Վիշապ կամ Ծլնգ

----------

Mr. Annoying (05.12.2017), Աթեիստ (05.12.2017), Նիկեա (06.12.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սյուժեի առումով ամենաշատը անվերնագիրն եմ հավանել, բայց շարադրանքը մի քիչ չհավանեցի, մեկ էլ վերջաբանը։
Այ կոշկավոր էշը շարադրանքն էր լավը, հաճելի կարդացվում էր, բայց թրիլլերի համար տեղ-տեղ կանխատեսելի էր։
Դե մեկ էլ «Տրիբունի» հարբած է̶շ̶ե̶ր̶ն̶  փղերն եմ հավանել, միայն հումորի համար։ Որպես մրցույթային իհարկե էն չէր  :LOL: 


4273-ում միտքը լրիվ զարգացրած չէր, քչություն արեց։
Իսկ պատգամը բան չասեց, անհետաքրքիր էր։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.12.2017), Գաղթական (06.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4273*

Բավական սահուն է գրված: Բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում, նույնիսկ արդեն երրորդ, թե չորրորդ անգամից հետո...
Կարող է, տուպոյ եմ այդքան: Բայց կարող է նաև, որ հեղինակն ինչ-որ բան գիտի, ու համարում է, որ մնացածն էլ հանգիստ պետք է իմանան:
Ես չգիտեմ:
Քանի որ նման փորձ նախկինում ունեցել եմ արդեն, մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ պատմվածքի հեղինակն Աննոինգն է: :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (06.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Փղերն ու դեղերը*

Սկիզբն էնքան լա՜վն էր...  Մանավանդ, երբ հայերը փղեր հեծած... :LOL:  
Նույնիսկ որոշեցի, որ Տրիբունն է որոշել մեզ զարմացնել... Բայց... :Sad:  
Հետո մտածեցի, որ եթե Տրիբունը լիներ, համ վերջն այսքան չէր թուլացնի, համ էլ պատմվածքում գոնե մի տեղ կասեր մանանեխ...
Որոշեցի, որ իդեան Տրիբունինն է եղել, իսկ ով հանձն է առել իրականացնել, իրեն չի արդարացրել:
Որովհետև, երևի երեկ ավելորդ էր Սծյոպին Հրանուշի բուդկա ուղարկելը... :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (06.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> երևի չմասնակցեմ քվեարկությանը, քանի որ ամեն մեկի մոտ ինչ-որ բան կար, որ ինձ խանգարում էր դրա օգտին քվեարկել...


Ափսոս...
Լավ կլիներ իմանալ այդ խանգարող հանգամանքների մասին...

----------

Գաղթական (06.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Կոշկավոր էշը*

Վերնագիրը դուրս եկավ:
Շարադրանքն էլ, ոնց որ թե սահուն էր ստացվել:
Բայց ախր հեչ իմ թեման չի... 
Էշից էլ Դրակուլա սարքելը մի քիչ շատ էր դաժան... :Shok:

----------

Գաղթական (06.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ափսոս...
> Լավ կլիներ իմանալ այդ խանգարող հանգամանքների մասին...


Փաստի առաջ ես կանգնեցնում Սամ եղբայր ))
Չէի ուզենա որպես գրաքննադատ հանդես գալ:
Բայց, քանի որ հարցդ չեմ կարող անտեսել կամ արհամարհել, հետո՝ համակարգչի մոտից, կփորձեմ պատասխանել:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.12.2017), Աթեիստ (06.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Եթե Անվերնագիրը (ինչի՞ Անվերնագիր), նախօրոք գրված, ու մրցույթին հարմարեցված պատմվածք չի, ուրեմն շատ լավն ա։
Նկարագրությունները շատ լավն են, երկխոսությունները շատ լավն են, բայց կարծես հենց նկարի հետ կապված գործողությունների հետ անմիջական կապ չունեն։ Ճիշտ ա, հետո ամեն ինչ բերվում, հարմարեցվում ա նկարի սյուժեին, բայց կարծես առանց դրանց էլ պատմվածքը նկարի մասին կլիներ։ 
Մի խոսքով կամ գրողը իրոք պրոֆեսիոնալ ա, ու կուռ կառուցվածք ա ստեղծել, կամ նախօրոք գրված պատմվածքը հարմարեցրել ա մրցույթի պայմաններին։
Ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ առաջին տարբերակն ա։
Ամենահավանածս տարբերակը սա էր, երևի միայն սրա օգտին կքվեարկեմ։ Բայց մի քանի անգամ էլ բոլորը կկարդամ, նոր։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.12.2017), Աթեիստ (06.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

4273

Բավականին հետաքրքիր ու շատ բան խոստացող սկիզբ ուներ:
Շարադրանքն էլ շատ դուրս եկավ:
ՈՒ, ի միջի այլոց, սա միակ գործն էր, որը պահպանել էր բնանկարի իրական տարեթիվը՝ 1912:

Միայն աչք ծակեց կավիճով 4270 գրելը, քանի որ դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե նկարի վրայի թիվը ձեռքով է գրված:
Կամ էլ՝ 
Սատի ու Խարի հորից առնվազն մի 10-15 րոպե էր պահանջվելու էդ շրիֆտով գրելու ու մի էդքան էլ՝ «ինչ որ տախտակի կտորը» էդ դիրքով զամբյուղին ամրացնելու համար:
Իսկ պատմությունը տպավորություն չի ստեղծում, թե նրանք այդքան ժամանակ են լուսանկարչատանն անցկացրել՝ «մի քիչ կանգնեցինք ու դուրս եկանք»..

Բայց էս կավիճի պահն էնքան սուր հակասական չէր, որքան վերջնամասը:

Վերջնամասից պարզ է դառնում, որ ամբողջ պատմությունը փաստորեն մի մեծ ստի մասին է՝ Մաք Կլասի մասնակցությամբ:

Անկեղծ ասած՝ կարդալիս հույս ունեյի, թե երևան կգա ինչ-որ ժամանակի մեքենա, կամ, չգիտեմ, գուցե պարանորմալ ինչ-որ երևույթ..
Բայց բանից պարզվեց, որ Կլասը կա՛մ ինքն է բոլորին շփոթմունքի մեջ գցել, կա՛մ էլ՝ իրենց ինստիտուտի հնէաբանների խնդրանքով (չէ՞ որ ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն հորդորել էր էշի ոտքերին տոպրակ հագցնել, որ չկեղտոտվի.. ընդ որում՝ տոպրակ, որը, Սատի կարծիքով, կոշիկ էր):

ՈՒ էս մեծ սուտը երկու երեխաների կողմից բացահայտելը հորը փաստորեն էնքան չանհանգստացրեց, որքան էդ էշի ոտքերի տոպրակները..

Մի խոսքով՝ վերջաբանն էր, որ հեչ դուրս չեկավ:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.12.2017), Արէա (06.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Փղերն ու դեղերը

Սկզբից ենթադրեցի, թե հեղինակը Տրիբունն է:

Բայց հիմա արդեն խիստ կասկածում եմ:
Գուցե և նա լինի, որ էս վերջերս հայտարարեց, թե իր կյանքի կրեդոն ցինիզմն է՝ չգիտեմ..

Ամեն դեպքում՝ ոճն ակնարկում էր տրիբունյան փղերին ու նրա սուր հումորին: Չի բացառվում, որ դա հատուկ էր արված՝ շփոթության մեջ գցելու ու սլաքները դեպի Տրիբունն ուղղելու համար:

Ինչևէ: Նախ՝ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ վերնագրի դեղերը պատմության հետ:

Զգացվեց, որ պատմությունը գրված է մի շնչով ու քիչ հավանական է, որ հետագայում հղկվել է:

Սկզբի հումորը շատ դուրս եկավ, ինչպես և մեծ սպասելիքներ առաջացրեց:

Բայց վերջաբանն ինձ էնքան անհեթեթ թվաց, որ փոշմանեցի սկզբում ունեցած տրամադրությանս համար:

Ինչպես նաև ինձ մի քիչ ավելորդ թվաց պատմությունից կտրված հեղինակի խոսքի պահերը, ասենք փակագծերի՝ «ջոկում ե՞ք էս պահի լիրիկան..»:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.12.2017), Արէա (06.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Կոշկավոր էշը

Սրա շարադրանքն էլ բավական դուրս եկավ, բայց էս մի գործի մասին երկար-բարակ կյանքս չպատմեմ էլի..

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Սամի սրա վերաբերյալ ասածին.




> *Կոշկավոր էշը*
> 
> Վերնագիրը դուրս եկավ:
> Շարադրանքն էլ, ոնց որ թե սահուն էր ստացվել:
> Բայց ախր հեչ իմ թեման չի... 
> Էշից էլ Դրակուլա սարքելը մի քիչ շատ էր դաժան...

----------

Sambitbaba (07.12.2017), Արէա (06.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեծ պատգամ

Սկսենք սկզբից.
Պատմությունն էդպես էլ չբացատրեց, թե ինչո՞ւ էր որպես առաջին նկարի տարեթիվ ընտրվել 1080-ը (ուշադրություն՝ 1080թ-ին լուսանկարվելու հնարավորության մասին էր խոսքը):

Հետո՝ Ծերունիկը սկսում է պատմել իր կյանքի ամենակարևոր գաղափարի մասին՝ մի պահ պատմելն ընդհատելով ու ծոռանը նախատելով, թե «սո՜ւս, էլի չասես էդ որնա»:
Էս պատմությունն ընդհատելուց ու թոռանը նախատելուց տպավորությունա, թե կյանքի ամենակարևոր գաղափարի պահն ուղղակի լիրիկական շեղում էր ու ծերունին չի պատրաստվում, հիմնական պատմությունից շեղվելով, կենտրոնանալ դրա վրա ու
էդ նպատակով էլ՝ նախատում էր ծոռանը:
Բայց արի ու տես, որ էս նախատինքից անմիջապես հետո էլ շարունակվում է խոսքը հենց էդ ամենակարևոր պատգամի վերաբերյալ:

Մեկ այլ անհասկանալի դրվագ.

«
- էս նկարի վրա դու ես, չէ՞
- չէէէ: ավելի ճիշտ՝ հա, բայց քո մտածածը չէ: ես երեխան եմ 
»

ինչո՞ւ չէ, հետո՝ հա..
կամ ինչո՞ւ պիտի ծոռը մտածեր, թե ծերունին նկարի վրա գտնվող 3 պերսոնաժներից մյուս երկուսից մեկն է..

«
Բայց ո՞նց: Ախր բոլորինա  հայտնի էդ պատմությունը՝ լեգենդա դառել: Բոլորը գիտեն, որ Հոջ...
»
 ..Անհասկանալի դրվագի անհասկանալի շարունակություն..

Հոջա Նասրեդդինը վերջը էշին գրկումա, երեխին էլ էշի վրայա նստացնում:
..Այ բալամ, էդ Նասրեդդինը հո Տերմինատորը չէ՞ր..

Հասանք պատմության ամենագլխավոր պատգամին..
Մարդը հասկանումա, որ էշը իրանց տոհմի փորձանքնա ու որոշումա, որ էլ իրանց տոհմում ոչ ոք էշ չպիտի պահի, որ ոչ ոք իրենց էդ գործին էլ չտեսնի ու էլ ոչ մի բան չասի..
Հետաքրքիրա չէ՞..
Այսինքն՝ մարդն ուզումա վերջապես ազատվել այլոց իրենց մասին խոսակցություններից՝ էշապահությանը վերջ դնելով:
Բայց միաժամանակ՝
թող ժողովուրդը չիմանա իրենց էշապահությանը վերջ դնելու մասին ու թող որ բոլորը շարունակեն համարել, թե իրենք դեռ էշ են պահում՝ որպես դրա վառ ապացույց տեսնելով խնդրահարույց նկարը..

Իմմմաաաստտտը՞՞...

Իսկ սրա իմաստին մի անբացատրելի բացատրությունա ներկայացվում.
«Հետո հասկացա, որ ոչ մի ինչու չունի իրա պատասխանը: Էդպեսա որոշված, էդպեսա պետք ու վերջ:»

ՈՒ, որպես վերջաբան, ինձ համար օրինակ գաղտնիք մնաց թվաբանությունը, թե ինչ մեթոդովա հաշվարկվել ապուպապից ծոռանն անցնող 3-րդ (թե՞ ֆսյո-ժը 4-րդ) հերթափոխի տևողության 270 տարին:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.12.2017), Արէա (06.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Անվերնագիր

Սա, երևի թե, ներկայացվածներից ամենահետաքրքիր սյուժեն ուներ:
Մանրակրկիտ մտածված էր ամեն բան ու պատմության մեջ առկա էին բազմաթիվ դետալներ, որոնք, թվում է թե, ինչ-որ բան հուշելու ու պատմության տարբեր դրվագներն իրար կապելու համար էին, բայց դրանցից շատերն ուղղակի ամեն ինչ ավելի խճճելու նպատակ էին հետապնդում:
Էս վերջին հանգամանքը պատմության արժեքն ավելի էր բարձրացնում՝ ըստ իս:

Հետաքրքիր կլինի հեղինակի անունը հրապարակելուց հետո նրա տարբեր դետալների բացատրությունն իմանալ:

Պատմության ավարտին հասնելիս արդեն, համարյա թե, վստահ էի, որ հենց սրա օգտին եմ քվեարկելու:
ՈՒղղակի վերջաբանն ինձ համար բավական անհասկանալի ու խնդրահարույց մնաց:

Ո՞վ էր 7 ֆուտանոց ուռուցիկությունը:
Մա՞րդ, թե՞ հոգի («դուռն ինքն իրեն բացվեց»..):
Վենդետտայից մազապուրծ եղած Սելի՞ց էին վրեժխնդիր լինում՝ իր ընտանիքի հաշվին:
Ի՞նչ որոշում պիտի կայացներ Քեթրինն ու ինչո՞ւ էր նա անհետացել:
Ինչո՞ւ էր ծրարն ուղարկողը խնդրում այն այրել ու ինչո՞ւ պետք է հասցեատերը կատարեր այդ խնդրանքը:

Եվ, վերջապես, պենսեներով մարդը հատո՞ւկ էր Մերիին թունավորել իր սառցեկոնֆետով, թե՞ ուղղակի զուգադիպություն էր կոնֆետն ուտելուց հետո հիվանդության սկիզբը:

----------

Sambitbaba (07.12.2017), Արէա (06.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ թվաց թե անվերնագիրը ինչ որ նախապատմություն պետք ա ունենա, քանի որ լիքը հղումներ կան իրական իրադարձությունների, որոնցով սակայն գնալուց ոչ մի էական կապ չկարողացա հայնաբերվեմ պատմության հետ։ Կամ բորոլր հղումները չէ որ տեսել եմ, ասենք կարող ա մի սպեցիֆիկ սիցիլիական լեգենդի վրա ա հիմնված, որ լայն մասսաներին էդքան էլ հայտնի չի։ Էս պահը իրոք պարզաբանում ա պահանջում։

 Չնայած հնարավոր ա, որ ես հերթական աբսեսսիայի մեջ եմ ու հեղինակը զուտ էդ իրականության հետ կապը պահելու կամ առանց որևէ պատճառի ա դրանք դրել պատմության մեջ։ Ամեն դեպքում ուզում եմ հավատալ որ զուտ շարադրանք ու կառուցվածք չի, ու այլ պարունակույթուն էլ կա, դեռևս անհայտ։ Ոլոր մոլոր սյուժետը դե կարելի ա դասավորել, անհասկանալի պահերին որոշակի բացատրություններ տալ, ըստ տեղեկացվածության կամ երևակայության։ Դժվար թե քվեարկեմ էս գործի օգտին, բայց խնամքով ա գրված, կոնցենտրացիա ուզող գործ ա, կարդալուց առաջ պետք ա մի հատ մեդիտացիա անես, մտքերդ մաքրես։ 

Նյու Յորք, էմիգրացիա, վենդետա, մայրը փոխեց իրա կյանքը երխայինի հետ, չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա սա վենդետայի կանոնների մեջ մտնում, ու ինչո՞ւ էր սևամորթ կինը քաջատեղյակ դրանից։ Թե որ կույր ա ուրեմն միտքը աներևակայելի սրության ունի, էքստրասենսորիկայի մակարդակի։ Ոբշըմ։




> ձեռքից գցեց կոնֆետը, որն ընկավ անձրևահեռացման անցքի մեջ։


 էս պահը նենց մի տեսակ Քինգոտ էր, չգիտեմ հատուկ ա արված թե չէ, բայց դուրս եկավ։

----------

Sambitbaba (07.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Մեծ պատգամ*

Էշին գրկած տանելը կարող է անեկդոտ էր, կամ կարող էր անեկդոտ դառնալ: Կամ էլ, հնարավոր է, կա նման բան Խոջա Նասրեդինի մասին պատմություններում, չեմ հիշում...
Բայց որպես պատմվածք, չգիտեմ, այնքան էլ չգրավեց... Միգուցէ, եթե ինչ-որ այլ կերպ ներկայացվեր... 
Համենայն դեպս, պետք էր վրան ավելի շատ աշխատել:


Հնարավոր է, Սմոքը գրած լինի...

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Անվերնագիր*

Այս՝ "Դեպքից (ինչ-որ ժամանակ) առաջ"-ները ահավոր խանգարում են կարդալուն: Ես, օրինակ, միայն երրորդ անգամ կարդալիս հասկացա, որ խոսքը ոչ թե ամեն հերթական էպիզոդի մասին է, այլ առաջին երեք տողի, որն ընթերցողը դեռևս չի հասցրել նույնիսկ գնահատել որպես "դեպք"... Ամեն առանձին էպիզոդ ահագին լավ էր գրած, բայց ես չէի կարողանում իրար հետ կապել, որովհետև "դեպքը" ինքը, որպես այդպիսին, փաստորեն, գոյություն չուներ: Եվ այդ պատճառով "դեպք" էր ինձ համար ամեն նախորդ էպիզոդը, առավել ևս, որ նրանք բոլորն էլ գրված են շատ լավ ու հետաքրքիր...

Չնայած երրորդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո կարծես թե կարողացա մի էպիզոդը կապել մյուսի հետ, բայց և այնպես չհասկացա, թե ինչի մասին է պատմությունը.
- ֆոտոգրաֆը երեխային կոնֆետով թունավորե՞ց;
- ֆոտոգրաֆը Քեթրինին փախցրե՞ց;
- երեխու անկողնում կիսագալարվողը՝ ֆոտոգրա՞ֆն էր... նրա է՞շը... կամ ի՞նչ;
- թե՞ այս ամենն ուղղակի սիցիլական վենդետտա էր, ու մեզ համար ինչ-որ անհասկանալի կերպով, Կատաժինան Սալվատուրիից վրեժ լուծեց ինչ-որ բանի համար ու ինչ-որ կերպ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շատ տխուր է Ակումբի պասսիվությունը:
Բոլորը զբաղված են, հասկանում եմ: Ստացվում է, որ մեջների անգործները հիմնականում ես ու Գաղթականն ենք:
Բայց մարդիկ ՖԲ-ներում լավ էլ ակտիվ են, իսկ Ակումբ գալիս են, ստացվում է, միայն իրենց դարդերը պատմելու համար...
Իսկ Ակումբից ինչ-որ բան ստանալու համար, նախ պետք է Ակումբի մեջ ինչ-որ բան ներդնել...

...Մտածեցի, որ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ երևի:
Որովհետև Ակումբից կորել է նախ և առաջ ինքը, ամենամեծ ներդնողը... :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.12.2017), John (08.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (07.12.2017), Գաղթական (07.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Կոշկավոր էշի գաղտնիքը ո՞րն ա․ կկծի վամպիրներին էշ կդառնա՞ն։  :LOL:  Ինձ համար բավական փոյինթլեսս պատմվածք ա։ Բայց հետաքրքրիր միտք ա։ Էշ վամպիր հլը չէի լսել։ Հետն էլ անունը Հոմերոս։ Կարելի ա ենթադրել որ էշը յուրատեսակ խորամանկություն ա, որ որպես նվեր մտել ա վամպիրի տունը հիմանհատակ անի։ Բայց եսիմ, էս էլ երևի ես եմ ականջից քաշում բերում։ ՍՊԳՍ-ը որ անջատեմ, թողեմ գրական ստեղծագործությունը լինի ուղղակի գրական ստեղծագործթյուն, էլի թույլ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Մեծ պատգամ*
> 
> Էշին գրկած տանելը կարող է անեկդոտ էր, կամ կարող էր անեկդոտ դառնալ: Կամ էլ, հնարավոր է, կա նման բան Խոջա Նասրեդինի մասին պատմություններում, չեմ հիշում...
> Բայց որպես պատմվածք, չգիտեմ, այնքան էլ չգրավեց... Միգուցէ, եթե ինչ-որ այլ կերպ ներկայացվեր... 
> Համենայն դեպս, պետք էր վրան ավելի շատ աշխատել:
> 
> 
> Հնարավոր է, Սմոքը գրած լինի...




Հեղինակն էն հույսով ա գրել, որ սաղ կիմանան էդ պատմությունը, որ Նասրեդդինը որդու հետ էշին նստած գնում ա, կողքից հա խորհորդ են տալիս, թե էշը մեղք ա, կամ երեխեն ա մեղք, կամ ջահել երեխեն նստած, ինքը տարիքն առած կողքով ա քայլում, վերջը փաստորեն ինքն գրկում էշին (օրիգինալում սենց բան չէի հիշում, որտև իմաստն էդ չէր)։ Առակի իմաստն իրականում էշը չէր, բայց ստեղ բերվել ա առաջին պլան, ու ոչ այնքան հաջող։

----------

Sambitbaba (08.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հեղինակն էն հույսով ա գրել, որ սաղ կիմանան էդ պատմությունը, որ Նասրեդդինը որդու հետ էշին նստած գնում ա, կողքից հա խորհորդ են տալիս, թե էշը մեղք ա, կամ երեխեն ա մեղք, կամ ջահել երեխեն նստած, ինքը տարիքն առած կողքով ա քայլում, վերջը փաստորեն ինքն գրկում էշին (օրիգինալում սենց բան չէի հիշում, որտև իմաստն էդ չէր)։ Առակի իմաստն իրականում էշը չէր, բայց ստեղ բերվել ա առաջին պլան, ու ոչ այնքան հաջող։


էդա՞ որ..

----------

Cassiopeia (08.12.2017), Sambitbaba (08.12.2017)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

*4273*
Հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր։ Դատելով տերմիններից, ֆանտազիայի թռիչքներից, դոտայի մասին ակնարկից, ենթադրում եմ որ Արամն ա գրել։ Հակասությունների մասին արդեն ասվեց, բայց ես կուզենայի իմանալ էդ քվանտային դոտան ի՞նչ ա  :LOL: 

*Փղերն ու դեղերը*
Դեղերը հավանաբար հեղինակն ա օգտագործել ու ծանոթացել ա փղերի հետ։ Հեշտ, արագ կարդացվող պատմվածք էր։ Ես էլ եմ Ջոնի վրա կասկածում, մանավանդ գյումրվա ակցենտով վերջին նախադասությունից հետո։ 

*Կոշկավոր էշը*
Կայֆ հեքիաթ էր։ ինձ համար սպասելի ու անսպասելի հատվածների քանակը իրար հավասար էին  :Jpit:  Մենակ հետաքրքիր ա, թե էշը ինչի՞ ա տերերի հետ նկարվել  :Jpit: 

*Մեծ պատգամ*
Անունները շատ Չուկական էին։ Պիտի որ ինքը գրած լինի։ Դժվարությամբ կարդացի, տենց էլ մինչև վերջ չհասկացա ինչն-ինչոց ա։ «Իմացի, մեծացի ու փոխանցի: Հա՝ մեկ էլ լռի ու ավելին մի իմացի», էս մասը չհասկացա։ Եթե մարդ ուզում ա իրա գիտելիքները փոխանցի, ինչի՞ չի ամբողջ իմացածը ասում։ 

*Անվերնագիր*
Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց թելը կորցրել էի։ Կամ տենց էր գրված, կամ ես էս տիպի, հակառակ հերթականությամբ գործեր չեմ սիրում կարդալ։ Բայց ահագին լարվածության մեջ էր պահում։ Պիտի որ Սամբիթբաբան գրած լինի։

----------

Sambitbaba (08.12.2017), Արէա (08.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> *4273*
> Հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր։ Դատելով տերմիններից, ֆանտազիայի թռիչքներից, դոտայի մասին ակնարկից, ենթադրում եմ որ Արամն ա գրել։ Հակասությունների մասին արդեն ասվեց, բայց ես կուզենայի իմանալ էդ քվանտային դոտան ի՞նչ ա


Դոտտան տեղանուն էր, ոնց որ։

----------

Sambitbaba (08.12.2017), Գաղթական (08.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դոտտան տեղանուն էր, ոնց որ։


Ես էլ տենց հասկացա..
ՈՒ, գտնելու անհաջող փորձից հետո, որոշեցի, որ դեռ չի կառուցվել Դոտտան..
հետն էլ՝ այլ մոլորակի վրա պիտի լինի երևի..

մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր տերմին էր «նախասինգուլյարության դարաշրջան»-ը

----------


## Smokie

*4273* 

Ես էս պատմվածքն էսպես ընկալեցի. Սատն ու Խարը այլմոլորակայիններ էին ու այդ մոլորակի վրա ժամանակը ավելի արագ է թռնում: Кин-дза-дза-ն վկա: :Wink: 

Հետաքրքիր էր: :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

*Փղերն ու դեղերը*

Հեչ չհավանեցի ու ինչ-որ չափով չհասկացա: :Pardon:

----------


## Smokie

*Կոշկավոր էշը* 

Էս ինձ հիշացրեց Hotel Transilvania մուլտը :Jpit:  (չնայած մենակ երկրորդ սերիան եմ նայել): Արագ էր կարդացվում, սահուն էր գրված, բայց դաժան էր: Ուժաստիկ:

----------


## Smokie

*Մեծ պատգամ*

Ինչ-որ չափով չհասկացա ու հեչ չհավանեցի: :Pardon:

----------


## Smokie

*Անվերնագիր* 

Լավ էր գրված, սահուն ու դյուրընթեռնելի, սյուժեն էլ հետաքրքիր էր բավականին, բայց... Բայց վերջաբանը էնքան էլ լավ չհասկացա, ամբողջ պատմվածքը դյուրըմբռնելի, ուշադրությունդ կենտրոնացնող, իսկ ավարտը այդքան խորհրդավոր ու երևի գաղտնիքներով լի:

Ինչևէ, ամենաշատը սա հավանեցի => քվեարկեցի: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

Քվեարկությունն ավարտվում է վաղը կեսօրին։
Էլ ոչ ոք չի ուզո՞ւմ քվեարկել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հեսա քվեարկեմ...

----------


## ivy

Մինչ արդյունքներն ամփոփելը, մի փոքր գրառում անեմ աշխատանքների մասին։ Ցավոք, չհասցրեցի ավելի շուտ դա անել։

Ինձ ամենաշատն էն դուր եկավ, որ ստեղծագործություններում ահագին բաց տեղեր կային, որոնք ամեն մեկն իր երևակայությամբ պիտի լրացներ։ Ամեն ինչ ուղիղ ու պարզ չէր․ էդ ահագին համարձակ գրելաձև է, իմ կարծիքով, ու ոնց որ թե բոլոր հինգ գործերն էլ էդպես էին գրված։ 
*4273*-ում սյուժեն մենակ երկխոսություններով կառուցելը հետաքրքիր գաղափար էր, ներկայացված պատմությունն էլ էր շատ լավը։ Ինձ էս գործում մենակ _շան տղա_ արտահայտությունն էր խանգարում, որը մի տեսակ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտի հետ չէր բռնում։
*Փղերն ու դեղերը* ոնց որ թե օյող վիճակներում գրված գործ չէր  :Jpit:  Ալտերնատիվ պատմություն շարքից էր․ լավն էր փղի կերպարը։ 
*Կոշկավոր էշը* լավ մտածված սյուժե էր, նայելիս աչքիս առաջ կարճամետրած ֆիլմ էր։ Շարադրանք էլ էր շատ լավը։ Ընդհանրապես ամբողջ մտահղացումն ահագին նոր էր՝ մարդակեր վամպիր էշի կերպարով։ Հավեսով եմ կարդացել։
*Մեծ պատգամը* ինչ-որ պատմության, թե լեգենդի հիման վրա էր ոնց որ թե կառուցված, բայց վստահ չեմ, թե լավ հասկացել եմ՝ ինչն ինչոց էր։ Բայց էստեղ էլ եմ հավանել էն, որ հեղինակը չի էլ ձգտել շատ բացատրել։
*Անվերնագիրը* ոնց որ մի կտոր լիներ ինչ-որ վեպից, լրիվ տարավ էս գործը, բայց ափսոս, որ չհագեցրեց։ Ես սրա լրիվ տարբերակն եմ ուզում։ Մի քիչ ոնց որ թարգմանության նմանվեր, բայց ինձ դա չխանգարեց մեծ հաճույքով կարդալ և ինձ ու ինձ միտք անել, թե ինչ էր էս ամենը ի վերջո։

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին մասնակցության համար։
Գիտեմ, որ Ակումբում կատարյալ պասիվություն է տիրում, և հավանաբար ես էլ եմ էդ պասիվությունն ապահովողներից մեկը, բայց ավելի շատ ժամանակ ուղղակի չեմ գտնում՝ վիրտուալ ակտիվության համար։ 
Ամեն դեպքում ուրախացնող է, որ դեռ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր սենց հավեսով, կարգին ստեղծագործում են։
Երբ էլ ինչ-որ ստեղծագործական նախագիծ կազմակերպելու առիթ լինի, միշտ էլ կփորձեմ դա անել, բայց ակտիվություն ապահովելու համար ռեսուրսներ չունեմ ուղղակի, առնվազն էս ժամանակահատվածում։

Հեղինակների անունները՝ հաջորդիվ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017), Sambitbaba (10.12.2017), Skeptic (10.12.2017), Աթեիստ (10.12.2017), Արէա (10.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

*4273*  - *Արէա*

*Փղերն ու դեղերը*  - *Mr. Annoying*

*Կոշկավոր էշը*  - *Sambitbaba*

*Մեծ պատգամ*  - *Smokie*

*Անվերնագիր* - *Skeptic*

Ապրեն բոլորը  :Smile: 


Հեղինակների՝ նույն սեռի մասին գուշակումներ արդեն եղան, բայց նույն սեռի (իգական) հեղինակներով մրցույթներ էլի էինք ունեցել, իսկ որ հինգ և ավել մասնակիցների դեպքում բոլորը հենց արական սեռի լինեն, էդպես դեռ չէր եղել։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017), Sambitbaba (10.12.2017), Skeptic (10.12.2017), Աթեիստ (10.12.2017), Արէա (10.12.2017), Գաղթական (10.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Սամ, Սկեպտիկ, շնորհավոր  :Smile: 
Սմոք, Ընոյինգ, ապրեք ))

Իմ տարբերակի վերաբերյալ. համաձայն եմ բոլոր կարծիքների հետ։
Չկարողացա միայն ցույց տալով, առանց հատուկ պատմելու, հաջող ներկայացնել սյուժեն։

Իրականում 4273 թվականին, Մաք Կլասը, որ քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետ էր, հայտնաբերել էր ժամանակի միջով ճանապարհորդելու միջոց, որդու հետ գնացել էր 1912 թվական, նույն վայրը, որտեղ հնագիտական պեղումներ էին իրականացնում իրենց ինստիտուտի հնէաբանները, որպես ապացույց իր ճանապարհորդության, լուսանկարվել էր, բայց չցանկանալով որդուն պատմել ճշմարտությունը, ճանապարհորդությունը ներկայացրել էր որպես այց հնագիտության թանգարան, իսկ էշին՝ որպես ռոբոտ (պիտի ենթադրել, որ 4273 թվականին, բացի մարդուց, մնացած կենդանիները հանդիպում են միայն ռոբոտների տեսքով)։ 
Վերջին արտահայտությունը. «Իզուր էշին տոպրակ հագցրեցինք». նեղսրտում էր, որ ևս մի ապացույց էր տվել որդուն հասկանալու համար որ նկարում իրենք են, միաժամանակ, ավանակի իրական լինելը համատեղվելով Կլասի պաշտոնի հետ, պիտի կարդացողին հուշեր, թե ինչ էր եղել իրականում )
Բայց դե լավ չստացվեց ))

«Շան տղա» արտահայտությունն էլ, ու վերաբերմունքը երեխաներին ընդհանրապես, պիտի Կլասին նմանեցներ լուսանկարի խոժոռ տղամարդուն )

----------

ivy (10.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017), Sambitbaba (10.12.2017), Skeptic (10.12.2017), Աթեիստ (10.12.2017), Գաղթական (10.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Հա, Դոտտան քաղաքի անուն էր ընդամենը, ու համանուն խաղի հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ )

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017), Արամ (10.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց «շան տղա» հայ հոր «նորմալ» արտահայտությունա, դուք էլ՝ խոժոռ մարդ, ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ.. )))

Համ էլ՝ շնորհավոր Սամին ու Սմոքին (հեռախոսով չի երևում, բայց ոնց որ երկուսն էլ հաղթեցին):
Սամին՝ կրկնակի, որ միայն ինքն էր հեղինակներից մեկին ճիշտ կռահել

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017), Sambitbaba (10.12.2017), Աթեիստ (10.12.2017), Արէա (10.12.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց «շան տղա» հայ հոր «նորմալ» արտահայտությունա, դուք էլ՝ խոժոռ մարդ, ընդհանուր մթնոլորտ.. )))
> 
> Համ էլ՝ շնորհավոր Սամին ու Սմոքին (հեռախոսով չի երևում, բայց ոնց որ երկուսն էլ հաղթեցին):
> Սամին՝ կրկնակի, որ միայն ինքն էր հեղինակներից մեկին ճիշտ կռահել


Հա, հենց հայ հոր արտահայտություն էր, բայց կերպարները ոնց որ թե հայ չէին, դրա համար էլ չէր սազում։

----------

Գաղթական (10.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Համ էլ՝ շնորհավոր Սամին ու Սմոքին (հեռախոսով չի երևում, բայց ոնց որ երկուսն էլ հաղթեցին):


Ես ներողություն՝ Սամին ու Սկեպտիկին շնորհավոր:

Մնացածին էլ մերսիներ  :Smile:

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, հենց հայ հոր արտահայտություն էր, բայց կերպարները ոնց որ թե հայ չէին, դրա համար էլ չէր սազում։


օքեյ լավ,
չեմ վիճում, քանզի ոչ մի փաստացի ապացույց չունենք, թե 2000 տարուց սաղ հայերը «կլաս»-նի ազգանուններ են կրելու ))

----------


## Skeptic

Շնորհակալություն Այվիին և մասնակիցներին ։) «Կոշկավոր էշը» շատ թեթև կարդացվեց, ու էշի տեսանկյունից պատմելու միտքը դուրս եկավ։
Իմ տարբերակը գրել եմ հենց մրցույթի համար, նկարը միանգամից առաջացրեց նկարագրածս ասոցիացաները։ Պետք ա ասեմ, որ ավելի խորը կոնտենտի մասին չեմ հասցրել (կամ չեմ կարողացել) մտածել։  Ինչ-որ ընդհանուր պատկեր կար, իհարկե։ Փորձեմ պատասխանել հարցերին․




> Ո՞վ էր 7 ֆուտանոց ուռուցիկությունը:
> Մա՞րդ, թե՞ հոգի («դուռն ինքն իրեն բացվեց»..):





> - երեխու անկողնում կիսագալարվողը՝ ֆոտոգրա՞ֆն էր... նրա է՞շը... կամ ի՞նչ;


Կամ ինչ )) Հոգի էր, բայց ես էլ չեմ կողմնորոշվել՝ մարդկային ծագում ունեցող ուրվական, թե՝ դեմոն։






> Վենդետտայից մազապուրծ եղած Սելի՞ց էին վրեժխնդիր լինում՝ իր ընտանիքի հաշվին:





> - թե՞ այս ամենն ուղղակի սիցիլական վենդետտա էր, ու մեզ համար ինչ-որ անհասկանալի կերպով, Կատաժինան Սալվատուրիից վրեժ լուծեց ինչ-որ բանի համար ու ինչ-որ կերպ...


Ոչ։






> Ի՞նչ որոշում պիտի կայացներ Քեթրինն ու ինչո՞ւ էր նա անհետացել:


Կամ ինքը, կամ Մերին։






> - ֆոտոգրաֆը Քեթրինին փախցրե՞ց;


«Հոգին»։






> Ինչո՞ւ էր ծրարն ուղարկողը խնդրում այն այրել ու ինչո՞ւ պետք է հասցեատերը կատարեր այդ խնդրանքը:


Մոտավորապես էսպես․ լուսանկարի վրա, բազմաթիվ անհաջող փորձերից հետո, լուսանկարչին հաջողվել էր երևակել իրեն haunting անող «հոգուն», ու դա վերջինիս վրա որոշակի իշխանության հնարավորություն էր տվել նկարի տիրոջը։ Դարակում գտնվող տուփի վրայի Պ․Մ․ հապավումը բացվում ա որպես «պոստ մորտեմ»։ Լուսանկարն այրելը, հնարավոր ա, անեծքի շղթայի վերջը տար։






> Եվ, վերջապես, պենսեներով մարդը հատո՞ւկ էր Մերիին թունավորել իր սառցեկոնֆետով, թե՞ ուղղակի զուգադիպություն էր կոնֆետն ուտելուց հետո հիվանդության սկիզբը:





> - ֆոտոգրաֆը երեխային կոնֆետով թունավորե՞ց;


Այո։






> էս պահը նենց մի տեսակ Քինգոտ էր, չգիտեմ հատուկ ա արված թե չէ...


Այո  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (10.12.2017), LisBeth (11.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.12.2017), Sambitbaba (10.12.2017), Աթեիստ (10.12.2017), Արէա (10.12.2017), Գաղթական (10.12.2017), Մուշու (12.01.2018)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ստեղծագործողներին մի անհամեստ հարց տամ, էլի։ Ինչի՞ ձեր հերոսների անունները պարզ անուններ չեն, միշտ արտասահմանյան, խուճուճ անուններ են։

----------

Շինարար (10.12.2017)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ստեղծագործողներին մի անհամեստ հարց տամ, էլի։ Ինչի՞ ձեր հերոսների անունները պարզ անուններ չեն, միշտ արտասահմանյան, խուճուճ անուններ են։


Նկարը ամերիկյանոտ էր (շալվարով, այլ ոչ թե քուրքով Սանտա Կլաուս, էշն էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, կենտրոնական Եվրոպայի ու Բրիտանիայի ֆոլկլյորներում ա իրան ուղեկցում), ես էդ տրամաբանությամբ եմ գնացել  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Ստեղծագործողներին մի անհամեստ հարց տամ, էլի։ Ինչի՞ ձեր հերոսների անունները պարզ անուններ չեն, միշտ արտասահմանյան, խուճուճ անուններ են։


Իմ մոտ գործողությունները կատարվում են 2000 տարի հետո, այլ մոլորակի վրա: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, փորձել եմ անունները հայկականոտ սարքել՝ Խար, Սատ  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Սամ ջան Սկեպտ ջան ապրեք շատ, շնորհավորում եմ: :Hands Up:  
Արէա ջան, Ըննոյինգ ջան դուք էլ շատ ապրեք: :Good: 

Իսկ հիմա բացահայտենք Նասրեդինի մութ պատմությունը: :Blush: 

Աթեիստը դիպուկ նկատեց: Գրելուց առաջ լավ ուսումնասիրեցի, բայց ինձ էլ չհանդիպեց, կամ շատ քիչ հանդիպեց էն փաստը, որ էդ պատմությունը հենց Հոջա Նասրեդինի մասին ա ու առավել ևս ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չգտա, որ վերջում ինքն ա գրկում էշին ու տանում:  Ուղղակի ուզեցի էս մի տարբերակը օգտագործել հանուն հումորի: Ասենք մի անգամ էլ պուճուր ժամանակ մուլտ էի տեսել, որտեղ էնքան են խորհուրդ տալիս, որ արդեն էշն ա ճանապարհին ուրիշ մարդկանց տեսնում ու վախից այլևս չի ուզում առաջ գնա, տեղում քարանում ա: :Jpit:  Հայր ու որդի համոզում են, երկու կողմից քաշում/բրդում են, իսկ խեղճը տանջվում, զռռում ա ցավից, բայց համառորեն տեղում կանգնած մնում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Նասրեդինի պատգամին, դրա ժառանգաբար փոխանցմանը ու ընդհանրապես բուն պատմվածքին` կարծում եմ պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ էդ ամենը ե'ս մոգոնեցի: :Blush:  Ու չուզեցի շատ խորանալ նկարագրությունների մեջ` կարծելով թե պարզ եմ արտահայտվել ու ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանալի ա: :Blush: 
Պատմվածքի իմաստը թաքնված էր Նասրեդինի տված պատգամի սխալականության և ծոռների հետաքրքրասիրության մարելու մեջ: :Wink:  Իհարկե ընթերցողը ավանակատերին և տղային խորհուրդ տվող վերջին մարդկանց պես կասի` "հիմարներ, նույնիսկ չգիտեն ինչպես օգտվել էշից, չգիտեն թե ինչի համար է այն նախատեսված" և նա միանգամայն ճիշտ կլինի: :Yes:  Բայց դե ի՞նչ կարևոր ա, թե ոնց էին վարվում ու ինչպիսի պատգամ էին  ժառանգաբար փոխանցել, կարևորը հենց ընթերցողը հասկանա, որ սխալ ճանապարհ են ընտրել, չէ՞: :Jpit:  
Իսկ Նասրեդին կրտսերները որքան էլ ուզում էին իմանալ թե ինչու՞ պետք է այդպես վարվել, մի՞թե չկա այլընտրանք, ինչու՞ են ստիպված հասարակության պատճառով հրաժարվել իրենց մեծն ապուպապի շատ սիրելի, կենդանուց, որի հանդեպ սերը անկախ ամեն ինչից կարող էր փոխանցված լիներ նաև հենց իրենց` այլընտրանք չունեին: Էդպես էր պետք ու վերջ` առանց ինչուների, առանց ըմբոստությունների:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.12.2017), ivy (10.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.12.2017), Sambitbaba (11.12.2017), Skeptic (11.12.2017), Աթեիստ (10.12.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *4273*  - *Արէա*
> 
> *Փղերն ու դեղերը*  - *Mr. Annoying*
> 
> *Մեծ պատգամ*  - *Smokie*
> 
> *Անվերնագիր* - *Skeptic*


Ապրեք բոլորդ, տղերք ջան, շնորհակալություն մասնակցելու համար:

Այվ ջան, շատ ապրես կազմակերպելու համար:





> Հեղինակների՝ նույն սեռի մասին գուշակումներ արդեն եղան, բայց նույն սեռի (իգական) հեղինակներով մրցույթներ էլի էինք ունեցել, իսկ որ հինգ և ավել մասնակիցների դեպքում բոլորը հենց արական սեռի լինեն, էդպես դեռ չէր եղել։


Զարմանալիորեն հիասթափեցրեց այս անգամ հակառակ սեռը: Որովհետև նկարն ինքը բավականին խոսող նկար էր և լիքը տարբեր մտքեր կարող էր բերել... :Sad: 
Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ բոլորը արձակուրդ են գնացել: Որովհետև խիստ զբաղվածությանը չեմ հավատում:

----------

ivy (11.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

Շնորհավորում եմ, ափսոս չհասցրի բոլորի մասին գրեմ։ Ու քվեարկեմ, բայց մեկ ա արդյունքի վրա չէր ազդելու։ 

Արէա, կարծեմ դու էիր որ միշտ սրտնեղում էիր որ հարոսները զուտ արտասահմանյան անուններ են կրում, չնայած վստահ չեմ, կարող ա Շինարարն էր։ Ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրիր էր ստացվել, եթե մի թեթև ակնարկեիր ժամանակի մեջ ճամփորդելու մասին հենց պատմվածքում, չեմ ասում ուղիղ տեքստով, ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր էր քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետը ինչ մեթոդ կարող էր գտնել ժամանակի մեջ ճամփորդելու համար, ըստ քեզ։ Համ էլ սա կբացառեր կոնսպիրացիայի մասին կասկածները։ Ոբշըմ բայց լավն էր, կերպարները շատ կենդանի էին ստացվել։ Քո վերջին գործը կարծեմ ալյա քլաուդ ատլաս պատմվածքն ա եղել ակումբում։ Ահագին երկար ընդմիջում ա, բայց հույսով եմ կշարունակես գրել էլի  :Smile: 

 Շնորհակալություն բոլորին էլ։ Սկեպտիկ, թույն գրիչ ունես բայց դու  :Wink: 

Այվ  :Kiss:

----------

ivy (12.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.12.2017), Sambitbaba (11.12.2017), Skeptic (11.12.2017), Արէա (11.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, կարծեմ դու էիր որ միշտ սրտնեղում էիր որ հարոսները զուտ արտասահմանյան անուններ են կրում, չնայած վստահ չեմ, կարող ա Շինարարն էր։


Եղել ա նման բան։ Բայց ոչ թե նեղսրտում էի, որ հերոսներն օտար անուններ ունեն, այլ որ օտար անուններ ունեն այն դեպքում, երբ գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում ասենք գրադարանում, ու լոկացիան ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում սյուժեում։ Եթե գործողություննեը Մյունխենում են, բնակաբար անունների հետ խնդիր չկա։ Էս դեպում գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում 2000 տարի հետո, այլ մոլորակի վրա։ Բայց էլի, փորձել եմ հայերենին մոտ հնչողությամբ անուններ ընտրել՝ Խար, Սատ։




> Ամեն դեպքում, հետաքրիր էր ստացվել, եթե մի թեթև ակնարկեիր ժամանակի մեջ ճամփորդելու մասին հենց պատմվածքում, չեմ ասում ուղիղ տեքստով, ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր էր քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետը ինչ մեթոդ կարող էր գտնել ժամանակի մեջ ճամփորդելու համար, ըստ քեզ։ Համ էլ սա կբացառեր կոնսպիրացիայի մասին կասկածները։


Պատմվածքի մտահղացումն էնպիսին էր, որ հեղինակի խոսք չէր լինելու, սյուժեն պիտի պարզվեր կամ երկխոսությունների միջոցով, կամ, կոպիտ ասած, կամերայով ցուցադրելով։ Երեխաների խոսակցություններով դժվար կլիներ մեթոդի մասին պատմել։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա, թե ըստ ինձ քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետն ինչ մեթոդ կարող էր գտնել ժամանակի մեջ ճանապարհորդելու համար, ապա ըստ ինձ, ոչ միայն քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետը, այլ ցանկացած այլ ամենաֆանտաստիկ մասնագիտություն ունեցող մեկը չի կարող գտնել որևէ մեթոդ ժամանակի մեջ ճանապարհորդելու համար, առնվազն դեպի անցյալ ուղղությամբ։ Բայց դե գիտաֆանտաստիկան հնարավորություն ա տալիս մի փոքր ազատվել ֆիզիկայի կաշկանդող օրենքներից, ու մի քիչ ավելի ազատ շունչ քաշել ))




> Ոբշըմ բայց լավն էր, կերպարները շատ կենդանի էին ստացվել։ Քո վերջին գործը կարծեմ ալյա քլաուդ ատլաս պատմվածքն ա եղել ակումբում։ Ահագին երկար ընդմիջում ա, բայց հույսով եմ կշարունակես գրել էլի


Հա, վերջինը Իկարոն էր  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար )

----------

LisBeth (11.12.2017), Sambitbaba (11.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Պատմվածքի մտահղացումն էնպիսին էր, որ հեղինակի խոսք չէր լինելու, սյուժեն պիտի պարզվեր կամ երկխոսությունների միջոցով, կամ, կոպիտ ասած, կամերայով ցուցադրելով։ Երեխաների խոսակցություններով դժվար կլիներ մեթոդի մասին պատմել։
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա, թե ըստ ինձ քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետն ինչ մեթոդ կարող էր գտնել ժամանակի մեջ ճանապարհորդելու համար, ապա ըստ ինձ, ոչ միայն քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասնագետը, այլ ցանկացած այլ ամենաֆանտաստիկ մասնագիտություն ունեցող մեկը չի կարող գտնել որևէ մեթոդ ժամանակի մեջ ճանապարհորդելու համար, առնվազն դեպի անցյալ ուղղությամբ։ Բայց դե գիտաֆանտաստիկան հնարավորություն ա տալիս մի փոքր ազատվել ֆիզիկայի կաշկանդող օրենքներից, ու մի քիչ ավելի ազատ շունչ քաշել ))
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, վերջինը Իկարոն էր 
> 
> Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար )


 Նայի եթե ենթադրաբար էդ մեթոդը կա, ու օգտագործվում ա, ուրեմն պետք ա լինեն հետևանքներ։ Քո դեպքում դա նկարի հայտնվելն ա ապագայում, բայց էդ պահը նենց չի ներկայացված որ կոնկրետ հենց ժամանակի հետ կապված մանիպուլյացիաներին վերագրվեն։ Հայնլային մոտ, օրինակ, շատ հետաքրիր ա էդ պահը։ Չգիտեմ, All You Zombies կարդացե՞լ ես կամ Predestination ֆիլմը որ նայես, կհասկանաս ինչ եմ ասում։ Լիքը պարադոքսներ կարան լինեն, կամ բաթըֆլայ էֆֆեկտ։ Ասենք հայրը կարար հիշեր որ էնտեղ ինչ որ բան ա մոռացել։ Մեթոդը էդքան էլ կարևոր կարա չլինի, դե ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր, կարող ա դու մի բան գիտես քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասին, որ ինձնից վրիպել ա։ Եսիմ, մտածելու թեմա ա։  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Նայի եթե ենթադրաբար էդ մեթոդը կա, ու օգտագործվում ա, ուրեմն պետք ա լինեն հետևանքներ։ Քո դեպքում դա նկարի հայտնվելն ա ապագայում, բայց էդ պահը նենց չի ներկայացված որ կոնկրետ հենց ժամանակի հետ կապված մանիպուլյացիաներին վերագրվեն։


Կարծես մի քիչ սխալ ես հասկացել։ Նկարը ապագայում չի հայտնվում։ Նկարը հենց անցյալում էլ մնացել ա։ Հնագետներն են պեղումների ժամանակ հայտնաբերել։
Տրամաբանական շղթան էսպիսին պիտի լիներ. նկարվել են 3 տարի առաջ, բայց նկարը թվագրված ա 2300 տարվա։ Երեխաները էշին դրոիդ են անվանում։ Հայրը ֆիզիկայի փորձարարական լաբորատորիայի աշխատակից ա, ու էշին հենց էշ ա կոչում, ոչ թե դրոիդ, ինչը ժամանակագրական առումով ավելի հին անվանում ա։ Ուրեմն նկարվել են ոչ թե երեք տարի առաջ, այլ 2300։ Ուրեմն գնացել են անցյալ։
Իսկ որ շղթան լավ ներկայացնել չստացվեց, էդ ընդունում եմ։




> Հայնլային մոտ, օրինակ, շատ հետաքրիր ա էդ պահը։ Չգիտեմ, All You Zombies կարդացե՞լ ես կամ Predestination ֆիլմը որ նայես, կհասկանաս ինչ եմ ասում։ Լիքը պարադոքսներ կարան լինեն, կամ բաթըֆլայ էֆֆեկտ։ Ասենք հայրը կարար հիշեր որ էնտեղ ինչ որ բան ա մոռացել։ Մեթոդը էդքան էլ կարևոր կարա չլինի, դե ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր էր, կարող ա դու մի բան գիտես քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասին, որ ինձնից վրիպել ա։ Եսիմ, մտածելու թեմա ա։


Դե, անցյալ ճանապարհորդելու անհնարինությունը ապացուցում ա մի պարզ դիտարկում. ո՞ւր են ապագայից մեր մոտ եկած ճանապարհորդները։ Չկան։ Ուրեմն նման տեղափոխություն հնարավոր չի։

----------

Մուշու (12.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարծես մի քիչ սխալ ես հասկացել։ Նկարը ապագայում չի հայտնվում։ Նկարը հենց անցյալում էլ մնացել ա։ Հնագետներն են պեղումների ժամանակ հայտնաբերել։
> Տրամաբանական շղթան էսպիսին պիտի լիներ. նկարվել են 3 տարի առաջ, բայց նկարը թվագրված ա 2300 տարվա։ Երեխաները էշին դրոիդ են անվանում։ Հայրը ֆիզիկայի փորձարարական լաբորատորիայի աշխատակից ա, ու էշին հենց էշ ա կոչում, ոչ թե դրոիդ, ինչը ժամանակագրական առումով ավելի հին անվանում ա։ Ուրեմն նկարվել են ոչ թե երեք տարի առաջ, այլ 2300։ Ուրեմն գնացել են անցյալ։
> Իսկ որ շղթան լավ ներկայացնել չստացվեց, էդ ընդունում եմ։
> 
> 
> 
> Դե, անցյալ ճանապարհորդելու անհնարինությունը ապացուցում ա մի պարզ դիտարկում. ո՞ւր են ապագայից մեր մոտ եկած ճանապարհորդները։ Չկան։ Ուրեմն նման տեղափոխություն հնարավոր չի։


հա, դե ճիշտ բառ չէի գրել, բայց ճիշտ եմ հասկացել  :Jpit: ։ Ամեն դեպքում, ասածս էն էր որ ոչ մի բան չի փոխել էդ հայտնաբերումը կարծես թե։ 

Կարող ա ժամանակի մեքենա ունեցողները մեր թվեր չեն գալիս, կամ գալիս են բայց աշխատում են թիթեռներին չկոխել, ուր մնաց թե մեկին բռնեն ասեբ գիտես ես ապագայից եմ եկել  :LOL:  Հնարավոր ա, որ ապագայի ավելի խելացի մարդիկ որոշել են, որ դա լավ բանի չի բերի։ Կամ էլ ապագա գոյություն չունի, տո բիշ քաղաքակրթությունը ինքնաոչնչացվել ա։ Դա չի նշանակում որ ժամանակի մեջ հնարավոր չի ճամփորդել։ Ֆիզիկայի օրենքները դա թույլ են տալիս։

----------


## Աթեիստ

ժող, բայց ախր էդ ժամանակի մեքենայի պահը լավ էլ հասկացվում էր։
Այսինքն ես հենց սկզբից հասկացել էի հենց նենց, ոնց Արեան բացատրեց։

Անվերնագրում էլ հասկացել էի, որ կոնֆետով է թունավորել, որ ոչ մի վենդետտա չկա, բայց լիքը հարցեր կային, որոնք հասկանալու համար պետք է երկորդ/երրորդ անգամ կարդալ, բայց քանի որ, ինչպես արդեն նշել էի, շարադրանքը դուրըս չեկավ, երկորդ անգամ չկարդացի։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.12.2017), Մուշու (12.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> ժող, բայց ախր էդ ժամանակի մեքենայի պահը լավ էլ հասկացվում էր։
> Այսինքն ես հենց սկզբից հասկացել էի հենց նենց, ոնց Արեան բացատրեց։
> 
> Անվերնագրում էլ հասկացել էի, որ կոնֆետով է թունավորել, որ ոչ մի վենդետտա չկա, բայց լիքը հարցեր կային, որոնք հասկանալու համար պետք է երկորդ/երրորդ անգամ կարդալ, բայց քանի որ, ինչպես արդեն նշել էի, շարադրանքը դուրըս չեկավ, երկորդ անգամ չկարդացի։


 Ես կարդացել եմ մի քանի անգամ։ Բայց չեմ տեսել էդ ժամանակի պահը։ Կոնֆետը դե պարզ էր, որ թունավորել են։ Բայց դե ինչի համար, կամ ի՞նչ պարտքի մասին էր խոսքը, էս հարցերը բերում են վենդետայի մասին կասկածների։ Եթե վենդետան նշված չլիներ, իրանք կմնային օդում։

----------


## Արէա

> Կարող ա ժամանակի մեքենա ունեցողները մեր թվեր չեն գալիս, կամ գալիս են բայց աշխատում են թիթեռներին չկոխել, ուր մնաց թե մեկին բռնեն ասեբ գիտես ես ապագայից եմ եկել  Հնարավոր ա, որ ապագայի ավելի խելացի մարդիկ որոշել են, որ դա լավ բանի չի բերի։ Կամ էլ ապագա գոյություն չունի, տո բիշ քաղաքակրթությունը ինքնաոչնչացվել ա։ Դա չի նշանակում որ ժամանակի մեջ հնարավոր չի ճամփորդել։ *Ֆիզիկայի օրենքները դա թույլ են տալիս։*


Թույլ տալի՞ս են որ։
Ժամանակի վերաբերյալ ֆիզիկան միայն ասում ա, որ ավելի արագ շարժվող համակարգում ժամանակը ավելի դանդաղ ա ընթանում քան ավելի դանդաղ շարժվող համակարգում։ Լույսի արագությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում ժամանակն ընդհանրապես կանգ կառնի, ինչը ըստ ֆիզիկայի օրենքների հնարավոր չի։ Եթե ժամանակի կանգը հնարավոր չի, ուրեմն հետ ընթացը առավել ևս պիտի հնարավոր չլինի։

----------


## LisBeth

> Թույլ տալի՞ս են որ։
> Ժամանակի վերաբերյալ ֆիզիկան միայն ասում ա, որ ավելի արագ շարժվող համակարգում ժամանակը ավելի դանդաղ ա ընթանում քան ավելի դանդաղ շարժվող համակարգում։ Լույսի արագությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում ժամանակն ընդհանրապես կանգ կառնի, ինչը ըստ ֆիզիկայի օրենքների հնարավոր չի։ Եթե ժամանակի կանգը հնարավոր չի, ուրեմն հետ ընթացը առավել ևս պիտի հնարավոր չլինի։


 Դա ընդամենը ժամանակի հնացած ընկալում ա։ Հիմա որ ֆիզիկայում ման ես գալիս ժամանակի մեջ ճամփորդելը արգելող օրենք, տենց բան չկա։ Դու ժամանակը առանձին մի դիտարկի այլ տարածության հետ։ Ու ստեղ թեորեապես հնարավոր ա նենց ձևափոխել ժամանակ-տարածակությունը, որ հնարավոր լինեն ճամփորդություններ։ Այսինքն ժամանակը գծային չի էլ։ Մի հատ էլ թեորիա կա, երբ ժամանակի հիմնական հատկությունը դիտարկվում ա էնտրոպիան։ Ամենաուժեղ թեորիան վորմհոլն ա։ Միչիո Կակուի հայփրսփեյսը որ կարդաս լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ կգտնես էս թեմայով։

----------


## Արէա

> Դա ընդամենը ժամանակի հնացած ընկալում ա։ Հիմա որ ֆիզիկայում ման ես գալիս ժամանակի մեջ ճամփորդելը արգելող օրենք, տենց բան չկա։ Դու ժամանակը առանձին մի դիտարկի այլ տարածության հետ։ Ու ստեղ թեորեապես հնարավոր ա նենց ձևափոխել ժամանակ-տարածակությունը, որ հնարավոր լինեն ճամփորդություններ։ Այսինքն ժամանակը գծային չի էլ։ Մի հատ էլ թեորիա կա, երբ ժամանակի հիմնական հատկությունը դիտարկվում ա էնտրոպիան։ Ամենաուժեղ թեորիան վորմհոլն ա։ Միչիո Կակուի հայփրսփեյսը որ կարդաս լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ կգտնես էս թեմայով։


Տես, էս մարդը գիտականորեն հերքում ա շատ տարածված թյուր տեսություններ։ Էդ թվում հենց նույն վորմհոլի մասին։ Եթե կարճ, ապա վորմհոլն իրենից ներկայացնում ա նեղ մասով իրար կպած կրկնակի ձագար, ու էդ միացման տեղում նյութը ունի ահռելի խտություն, գործնականում անսահման մեծ խտություն, ու մարդը, կենդանի վիճակում ուղղակի չի կարողանա անցնի էդ հատվածից։ Նայի, շատ հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

LisBeth (12.12.2017), Աթեիստ (11.12.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

> Տես, էս մարդը գիտականորեն հերքում ա շատ տարածված թյուր տեսություններ։ Էդ թվում հենց նույն վորմհոլի մասին։ Եթե կարճ, ապա վորմհոլն իրենից ներկայացնում ա նեղ մասով իրար կպած կրկնակի ձագար, ու էդ միացման տեղում նյութը ունի ահռելի խտություն, գործնականում անսահման մեծ խտություն, ու մարդը, կենդանի վիճակում ուղղակի չի կարողանա անցնի էդ հատվածից։ Նայի, շատ հետաքրքիր ա։


Նայեցի։ Հերքո՞ւմ ա որ  :LOL: 
 Նախ ասեմ, որ հիմնական բացասական տրամադրությունս այս դակլադի առիթով ձևավորեցին երկու մոմենտ։ Մեկը որ ինքը իր ելույթում հղում ա անում ստարտրեքին, ասելով որ չտո տը ծիպը էտոգո օգտագործում էր էներպրայզը, անունն էլ սկի չգիտեր, հետո էլ չգիտեր թե ինչ ա սվետավոյ մեչը :LOL: 
 Իսկ եթե լուրջ, վերջին հարցերին իրա տված պատասխանները, էն որ գնացեք մաթեմատիկա ուսումնասիրեք։ Քեզ որպես կոմպետենտ մարդու հարց ա տրվում, եթե ես էդքան ժամանակ ունենամ մաթեմատիկա ուսումնասիրելու, չեմ գա քեզ հարցնի թե ինչի ա սա սենց։ Իսկ քանի որ խոսքը գնաց մաթեմատիկայից, հարաբերականությունից ու ժամանակից, չեմ կարա չհիշեմ, Գյոդելին։ Լավն ա ինքը :Smile:  , մաթեմատիկորեն ապացուցել ա որ հարաբերականության տեսությունից չի հետևում, որ ժամանակը գծային ա։ 
 Մի բան էլ, եթե կլասսիկ ֆիզիկայի օրենքները չեն գործում ոչ միկրոաշխարհում, ոչ էլ իրադարձությունների հորիզոնից այնկողմ, դու չես կարա դրանց տեսանկյունից հերքես ցանացած ենթադրյալ մանիպուլյացիա։ Հա, կարաս Էյնշտեյնի նման մատներդ կոխես ականջներդ ու ասես  լալալալալա ոչինչ չգիտեմ, երբ ես աչքերս փակում եմ լուսինը չի անհետանում։ Ոչ մեկ չի ասում որ մարդը գնա մտնի բլեք հոլ ու սպասի որ սաղլամ դուրս ա գալու մյուս կողմից։
 Ներկայիս ֆիզիկայի մեջ կա մի մեծ բաց, մենք ունենք նոր ֆիզիկայի կարիք, բայց եկեք դա մեզնից հեռու քցենք հերքելով կլասսիկայի մեջ չտեղավորովող ցանկացած բան։ Էս տիպի մտքերը ռեգռեսի խթանիչներ են։ Կամ որ ասում ա քվանտային ֆիզիկան ոչ մեկ չի հասկանում, բայց քվանտային տելեպորտացիան կատեգորիկ անհնար ա։ Որովհետև ինֆորմացիա չի փոխանցվում, կորելյացիա ա։ Իսկ թեորետիկ ֆիզիկան ասում ա քվանտային տելեպորտացիան հնարավոր ա, բայց հայտնի չի թե արդյունքում ինչ ա դուրս գալու մյուս կողմում, քանի որ օրիգինալը ոչնչացվում ա, այլ տեղում կրկնօրինակը ստեղծելու համար։ Սրա մասին էլ գիրք կա, the fly։ Ի դեպ ինչ-որ տեղ հանդիպել եմ, որ հիմա փորձ են անում ֆոտոնը նման ձևով տելեպորտացիա անեն, կարծեմ Բրայան Գրինի հաղորդումներից էր։
 Թեորետիկ ֆիզիկայի գեղեցկությունը նրանում ա, որ անընդհատ մտածելու տարածք ա տալիս, մարդիկ կան ռեսուրսներ ու ժամանակ են ներդնում ապացուցելու կամ հերքելու համար, կամ էդ մտքերը մի օր կարող ա պատմվածք դառնան, ինչպես եղել ա Հայնլայնի ու թայմթեվըլի պարադոքսի հետ։ Ոչ թե սենց մատների վրա հաշվարկ են անում, ասում են հըն, դա տենց չի կարա լինի, աջ ու ձախ մաթեմատիկա ուսումնասիրելու են պասլատ անում ու քաշվում են մի կողմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.12.2017), Վիշապ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Լիզ ջան, փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ գործող ֆիզիկան թույլ չի տալիս շարժվել լույսից արագ, անցնել վորմհոլի միջով, ու տեղաշարժվել ժամանակի մեջ բացասական ուղղությամբ։
Երազանքներն ու ֆանտազիան իրենց տեղն ունեն, բայց իրականությունը սա ա։
Ինչ որ մեկը նախօրոք հոգացել ա, որ մենք շատ հեռու չգնանք տարածության ու ժամանակի էն կետից, որտեղ հայտնվել ենք   :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ ջան, փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ գործող ֆիզիկան թույլ չի տալիս շարժվել լույսից արագ, անցնել վորմհոլի միջով, ու տեղաշարժվել ժամանակի մեջ բացասական ուղղությամբ։
> Երազանքներն ու ֆանտազիան իրենց տեղն ունեն, բայց իրականությունը սա ա։
> Ինչ որ մեկը նախօրոք հոգացել ա, որ մենք շատ հեռու չգնանք տարածության ու ժամանակի էն կետից, որտեղ հայտնվել ենք


 էս գրեցի հետո մտածեցի, որ գոյություն ունեն թեորիաներ, ըստ որի երկիրը տափակ ա ու գմբեթի տակ  :LOL:  սրանք ավելի հեշտ հերքվելիք բաներ են բայց դե էլի միֆերի շարքից։ Իմ ասածը սենց աբսուրդ բաների չի վերաբերվում։ Ես սյո տըկի սթափ մտքի կողմնակից եմ, նենց որ ճիշտ ես առայժմ կա էն ինչ կա։ Մեկն ա հոգացել, թե ոնց, դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լիզ ջան, փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ գործող ֆիզիկան թույլ չի տալիս շարժվել լույսից արագ, անցնել վորմհոլի միջով, ու տեղաշարժվել ժամանակի մեջ բացասական ուղղությամբ։
> Երազանքներն ու ֆանտազիան իրենց տեղն ունեն, բայց իրականությունը սա ա։
> Ինչ որ մեկը նախօրոք հոգացել ա, որ մենք շատ հեռու չգնանք տարածության ու ժամանակի էն կետից, որտեղ հայտնվել ենք


Վորմհոլի հիպոթետիկ գոյությունը, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, գալիս է հենց գործող ֆիզիկայի օրենքներից, ու որմհոլի միջով անցնելու սահմանափակումները զուտ տեխնիկական են, բայց ոչ տեսական:
Ու ձևերն էլ կան՝ անհրաժեշտ է բացասական էներգիայի խտությամբ ու բացասական մեծ ճնշմամբ էկզոտիկ նյութ, ու ասում են էս նյութը նկատվել ա ինչ-որ տեղ, վակուումային վիճակներում, քվանտային դաշտերի տեսության շրջանակներում :Ճ
Էնպես որ, այո, լույսի արագությունից մեծ արագություն ըստ գործող ֆիզիկայի հնարավոր չի (պարզվում ա, տիեզերքի ընդարձակման արագությունը կապ չունի մատերիայի արագության հետ, էդի տարածությունն ա ընդարձակվում, որը մատերիա չի :Ճ), բայց որմհոլի միջով անցնել, հը-հը-հը-հընարավոր ա:

----------


## Արէա

> Վորմհոլի հիպոթետիկ գոյությունը, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, գալիս է հենց գործող ֆիզիկայի օրենքներից, ու որմհոլի միջով անցնելու սահմանափակումները զուտ տեխնիկական են, բայց ոչ տեսական:
> Ու ձևերն էլ կան՝ անհրաժեշտ է բացասական էներգիայի խտությամբ ու բացասական մեծ ճնշմամբ էկզոտիկ նյութ, ու ասում են էս նյութը նկատվել ա ինչ-որ տեղ, վակուումային վիճակներում, քվանտային դաշտերի տեսության շրջանակներում :Ճ
> Էնպես որ, այո, լույսի արագությունից մեծ արագություն ըստ գործող ֆիզիկայի հնարավոր չի (պարզվում ա, տիեզերքի ընդարձակման արագությունը կապ չունի մատերիայի արագության հետ, էդի տարածությունն ա ընդարձակվում, որը մատերիա չի :Ճ), բայց որմհոլի միջով անցնել, հը-հը-հը-հընարավոր ա:


Որմհոլի կենտրոնում նյութն ունի զրոյին ձգտող ծավալ ու անսահման մեծ խտություն։ Ինչ-որ ֆոտոններ, բաներ, ապագայում, ինչ-որ ֆանտաստիկ մեթոդներով հնարավոր ա անցկացնեն, բայց նյութական մարմին, էդ թվում մարդ անցկացնելը, նույնն ա, ոնց որ մի 100 կիլոմետր հաստությամբ պողպատե պատի միջով անցնելը։
Էդ ստացվում ա ոչ թե որմհոլի միջով անցնել, այլ տելեպորտացիա մի կողմից մյուսը։

----------

